# ésta, esta, está, éste, este, esto, esté, ése, ese, ésa, esa, aquél, aquel, aquella, aquélla



## eroz

> Nota del moderador: Este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema.







> *La regla vigente sobre este tema está aquí*:
> http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-adverbio-solo-y-los-pronombres-demostrativos-sin-tilde ​


​ 
"El Trabajador tendrá derecho a vacaciones anuales de acuerdo con la política de la Empresa en vigor cuando corresponda. El Trabajador podrá disfrutar de sus días de vacaciones en el momento o momentos que la Empresa crea conveniente teniendo en cuenta sus operaciones"

¿Sería correcto sustituir "el Trabajador" y "la Empresa" por "éste" y "ésta" en la segunda frase?

"El Trabajador tendrá derecho a vacaciones anuales de acuerdo con la política de la Empresa en vigor cuando corresponda. Éste podrá disfrutar de sus días de vacaciones en el momento o momentos que ésta crea conveniente teniendo en cuenta sus operaciones."


----------



## heidita

A mi me gustaría más, para no repetir tanto éste o ésta

*El primero*/el mismo.........o momentos en que *la última*...crea conveniente...


----------



## Alundra

Heidi te da una muy buena opción, aqui tienes otra:

El Trabajador tendrá derecho a vacaciones anuales de acuerdo con la política de la Empresa en vigor cuando corresponda. Asimismo, podrá disfrutar de sus días de vacaciones en el momento o momentos que ésta crea conveniente teniendo en cuenta sus operaciones.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Alundra.


----------



## Hugo Retana

Dentro de las clausulas de los contratos tienes que nombrar a los actores como fueron definidos en el proemio, incluyendo las comillas. Algunas redacciones pueden generar problemas en la interpretación, los cuales se agudizan en un litigio.

La redacción de Alundra me parece muy adecuada.

Valdria la pena consultar con un abogado con experiencia en litigio de relaciones laborales.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola a todos, sé que ya había visto un thread sobre esto en algún foro pero no lo puedo encontrar, Espero me puedan responder a mi pregunta o me puedan llevar al hilo? 
La pregunta es, ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre éste, este ,esté? Y ¿esta ,está, ésta?
 
Lo único que sé es que, este es el punto cardinal y cuando quieres indicar una cosa, “este es el que quería” , que esté.- es como “espero que él esté bien”, y éste como indicando que ya se hablo de eso previamente, “el teléfono es feo ,éste además es viejo”.
Espero me digan si estoy en lo correcto
 
En tanto a lo segundo.-
Está .- el verbo estar conjugado en la tercera persona del presente, 
Esta.- indicando cosa “esta me gusta”
Pero ésta ni idea ¿Sirve igual que éste?
 
Muchísimas gracias y espero que me lo puedan aclarar siempre vivo con la cosquillita de que no lo he entendido completamente.


----------



## Rayines

A ver Miguelillo, busca por *ACÁ* (abajo). Te señalé *UNO*. (Y si no, espera a alguien con más paciencia ).


----------



## pixi

hola,
 La diferencia se encuentra entre el verbo "estar" y el pronombre demostrativo este, esta , esto, estas estos.
aunque el verbo "estar" tiene diversas connotaciones, como:

exirtir, permanecer, quedar o sentar una prenda, encontrarse o sentirse, tener algo un precio...


----------



## aleCcowaN

*3.2.*_ Otros casos de tilde diacrítica_
*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→ 1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→1.1.1). Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mmmh, entonces creo no estaba tan equivocado, Muchísimas gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo de responderme.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Hola gente!:

Tengo una consultonta, pero he cambiado tantos acentos ya en este contrato que les voy a citar, que me estoy mareando.

En el párrafo que les transcribo a continuación, _esta_ ¿lleva o no acento ortográfico? Para mí no, por eso lo borré, pero ahora me asalta la duda.

_Se conviene también que el incumplimiento de cualquiera de las obligaciones de las partes dará derecho a la parte cumplidora, a declarar resuelto el contrato, condicionado a la previa intimación por escrito por parte de esta última para que la parte incumplidora subsane dicho incumplimiento en un plazo no mayor de quince (15) días de recibida la notificación._
 
¡Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

no lleva acento


----------



## esteban

!Hola like an angel!

Para mí no lleva acento ortográfico. Lo dejaría tal cual.

saludos
esteban


----------



## María Archs

No lleva acento porque funciona como un adjetivo demostrativo.

Saludos

María


----------



## Honeypum

No lleva acento, sin dudas.

Saludos,


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Muuuuuchas gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes! Sé que era una pregunta boba, pero repito, de tanto poner unas donde iban y no estaban, y quitar otras donde no correspondían y sí, estaban, se me taró la neurona  

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Jellby

Para mí si lleva acento porque es pronombre, y "última" adjetivo. Pero según las nuevas normas, sólo hay que poner el acento si puede haber confusión, que no es el caso.


----------



## Danielo

*¿Se acentúa "aquellos/as"?*
Hola,
Siempre he pensado que no.
Sin embargo he visto textos, particularmente el otro día uno de un renombrado escritor español, en los que sí se acentúa.
¿Alguien conoce la regla?
Gracias


----------



## luyansan

Solamente se acentúa si existe riesgo de ambigüedad, es decir, se acentúa el pronombre (únicamente el pronombre) "aquellos/as" en caso de que pueda confundirse con su función como demostrativo. 

Si no hay posibilidad de confusión, no se acentúa nunca.


----------



## Danielo

Gracias.
Es decir, es relativamente subjetivo.

Un ejemplo: "Aquellos" no se acentúa en la mayor parte de los casos excepto en aquéllos en que pueda existir confusión.

¿Sería correcto el acento?


----------



## pixma

luyansan said:


> Solamente se acentúa si existe riesgo de ambigüedad, es decir, se acentúa el pronombre (únicamente el pronombre) "aquellos/as" en caso de que pueda confundirse con su función como demostrativo.
> 
> Si no hay posibilidad de confusión, no se acentúa nunca.


 
Bien, es cierto que esto es lo que dice el DPD. Pero hay una tendencia entre muchísimos escritores (y muchísimos lingüístas) a acentuar siempre en la función de pronombre. De hecho, en muchas gramáticas así se recomienda, y en infinidad de obras literarias clásicas y no clásicas se hace.

Por cierto, eso de "si existe riesgo de ambigüedad" me parece un profundo desacierto. La lengua española está llena de ambiguedades que se saldan sin necesidad de acentos (y no digamos la inglesa  ), no entiendo por qué los académicos han dejado finalmente la decisión de poner o no tilde al albur de puras interpretaciones (no sé si no será el único caso). ¿Por qué entonces "té" cuando es planta lleva siempre tilde, haya o no lugar a equívoco? ¿O alguien dudaría de lo que hago si digo que "me estoy tomando un te"?


----------



## luyansan

Debo admitir que en el caso similar de "solo" y "sólo" yo a veces dudo entre ser de los de la "vieja escuela" de tildarlo siempre y dejarme de subjetividades y ambigüedades o pensar: ¿dejo claro esto? ¿El que lo lea entenderá lo que quiero decir? Solución habitual: escribir "solamente" y ya está. 

A mí también, como a Pixma, me ha parecido algunas veces absurdo mantener algunos casos de utilización de tilde diacrítica, especialmente en los monosílabos. Como dice Pixma, ¿cómo, cuándo, dónde y por qué se puede dar la extraña posibilidad de confundir la infusión "té" con el pronombre "te"? ¿Por qué no tenemos libertad en esto también? El posible contexto equívoco me parece rebuscadísimo, casi tanto como el ejemplo del DPD para "aquellos/aquéllos": 



> _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? (aquéllos es el sujeto de la oración); ¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados? (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y aquellos acompaña al sustantivo libros).
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005​
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​_


 
Sin embargo, mi conclusión es que la solución dada por la RAE es la más acertada: no obliga, da libertad y razones para ella hay, como por ejemplo que el pronombre "te" es átono y la palabra "té", tónica; igual pasa con "si" y "sí", "mas" y "más", etc.

Lo que digo es que mientras haya casos de confusión y equívoco (por muy forzados que parezcan) debe haber mecanismos de desambiguación, como la tilde diacrítica, ya que desgraciadamente no podemos preguntar directamente a los autores (clásicos o modernos) qué querían decir exactamente cuando no tildaron a aquel "solo".


----------



## hfpardue

Hola a todos.  Seguramente alguien más ha hecho la misma pregunta, pero me gustaría saber si la letra e lleva acento en la siguiente frase:

*É*sa es mi casa.
o
*E*sa es mi casa.

Creo que es *É*sa, pero no estoy seguro.  Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

La regla cambió recientemente, ahora se escribe* sin acento*.


----------



## Avié

Los pronombres demostrativos se escriben sin acento ortográfico *a no ser que haya motivo de duda sobre si son pronombres o adjetivos*. En ninguno de los ejemplos que has planteado puede dudarse de que son pronombres, luego se escriben sin tilde.


----------



## indigoio

Hola Hfpardue:

No debe llevar tilde. Mira, del DPD: 



> _*Demostrativos*_. Los demostrativos este, *ese* y aquel, con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, *los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación*: todos, salvo aquel, son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en -s (? 1.1.2) y aquel es aguda acabada en -l (? 1.1.1).



(Las negrillas son mías)

Espero que sea de tu ayuda.

Índigo


----------



## sinamay

Bocha said:


> La regla cambió recientemente, ahora se escribe* sin acento*.


 
Vaya, ¡con lo bonito que quedaban esas tildes en los pronombres demonstrativos! No sabía que la regla había cambiado y, efectivamente, lo comprobé en el DRAE. Lo que no entiendo es ¿cuándo puede haber duda? Si la duda, la crean los pronombres sin acentos.
¿Me podéis dar algún ejemplo de "anfibología"?

Gracias.

  (Yo que creía que eso lo dominaba bien).


----------



## Avié

El adverbio _solo_ se rige por la misma regla, y podría ponerte como ejemplo *entré sólo para ayudarte* (solamente para ayudarte)* entré solo para ayudarte *(sin compañía). El primer _solo_ se acentúa porque yo soy varón, si fuese mujer no sería necesario, *entré solo para ayudarte/ entré sola para ayudarte*, no ha lugar a confusión.

Pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre nada con los demostrativos. Personalmente estoy contigo, la tilde les queda preciosa (y ayuda a dejar las cosas claras), así que recurro a la desobediencia civil y se la pongo siempre XD.

Voy a mirar qué ejemplos da la ortografía de la RAE, luego -si he encontrado algo- lo postearé.


----------



## Avié

Voilà: *dijo que ésta mañana vendrá* _(ésta_ hace referencia a una persona)*/ dijo que esta mañana vendrá* _(esta_ es un determinante de _mañana_).

Según la ortografía de la RAE puedes, aunque no estás obligado a, ponerle tilde a los pronombres demostrativos; sencillamente no puedes no acentuarlos en caso de ambiguedad. Si no hay ambiguedad, eres libre.


----------



## sinamay

Avié said:


> Voy a mirar qué ejemplos da la ortografía de la RAE, luego -si he encontrado algo- lo postearé.


 
En el caso de "sólo / solo" es obvio e imprescindible; lo mismo pensaba hasta ahora respecto a los dichosos pronombres. ¡Qué decepción!
Te agradecería enormemente algún ejemplo. He estado buscando un poco, pero no he encontrado nada que me convenciera. 
La conclusión que yo saco de esa "operación" ortográfica es que cuando el afán de la simplificación se convierte en obsesión, confunde no sólo a los que no son de habla hispana sino también a los nativos por lo que veo.

Muchas gracias Avié.


----------



## sinamay

Avié said:


> Voilà: *dijo que ésta mañana vendrá* _(ésta_ hace referencia a una persona)*/ dijo que esta mañana vendrá* _(esta_ es un determinante de _mañana_).
> 
> Según la ortografía de la RAE puedes, aunque no estás obligado a, ponerle tilde a los pronombres demostrativos; sencillamente no puedes no acentuarlos en caso de ambiguedad. Si no hay ambiguedad, eres libre.


 
Bueno, y ahora dime, por favor, quién sería el buen nativo que dijera "dijo que ésta mañana vendrá", cuando normalmente hasta ahora eso se solucionaba con una sintaxis distinta, por ejemplo: "Dijo que ésta vendrá mañana". ¿No?


----------



## Avié

Hasta ahora (entiendo que dices hasta el cambio de la norma) no se solucionaba con un cambio de sintaxis, sino que sencillamente no había problema porque los pronombres demostrativos se acentuaban siempre. Ese cambio sintáctico por supuesto que resuelve todos tus problemas, pero mejor si puedo componer la frase como quiera y marcarlo con un acento.

¿Qué quieres decir por_ obvio e imprescindible_?

(perdón si no he estructurado bien el post, pero ando algo agobiado)


----------



## sinamay

Avié said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir por_ obvio e imprescindible_?
> 
> (perdón si no he estructurado bien el post, pero ando algo agobiado)


 
He sido yo la que no he estructurado bien el post.  
Por _obvio e imprescindible _quería únicamente decir que está claro que si no se pone la tilde en "sólo" adverbio, sí que puede haber dudas sobre si es adjetivo o no, y eso, a su vez, cambiaría mucho el signficado de una frase.
Como andas agobiado, no te quiero cansar más; s*ó*lo te diré que me apunto a esa desobediencia civil y al derecho de seguir soñando tildes en las noches frías del invierno.


----------



## heidita

sinamay said:


> s*ol*o te diré que me apunto a esa desobediencia civil y al derecho de seguir soñando tildes en las noches frías del invierno.


 
Ves, en este caso tampoco debería llevar tilde. Sin embargo no es falta. Solo podría haber confusión, si fueras hombre.


----------



## Forero

Lo que a mí me da dificultades es explicar a un estudiante cuándo se escribe cuándo, cómo, cuál, etc. con o sin tilde.  ¿Existe alguna regla sin términos técnicos que quede clara a todos?


----------



## heidita

Los interrogativos se emplean con tilde siempre que se usen como tales, directamente o indirectamente.
¿Cómo es tu primo? Le preguntó cómo era su primo.

Pero:

Como decíamos ayer...


----------



## Forero

No tienen qué comer. (¿Cómo es pregunta?)
Sea cual sea. (o ¿cuál?)


----------



## heidita

Forero said:


> No tienen qué comer. (¿Cómo es pregunta?)
> Sea cual sea.  (o ¿cuál?)


 
No tienen qué comer. No tienen nada para comer.

En este caso lleva tilde para distinguirlo del _que_. (tener que)

No tienen *que* comer . Si no quieren, que no coman.


----------



## sinamay

heidita said:


> Ves, en este caso tampoco debería llevar tilde. Sin embargo no es falta. Solo podría haber confusión, si fueras hombre.


 
Heidita, gracias a tu mensaje me di cuenta de que no había prestado la atención debida al ejemplo de "sólo/solo", que ponía Avie. Es decir, ¿también le quitaron la tilde al adverbio cuando la persona que habla es una mujer? Peor me lo ponéis... 

De todas maneras os agradezco la información sobre esas actualizaciones ortográficas de pronombres y adverbios. Vamos a parecer a los médicos que van de un congreso a otro para enterarse de las últimas novedades.


----------



## ryba

heidita said:


> Ves, en este caso tampoco debería llevar tilde. Sin embargo no es falta. Solo podría haber confusión, si fueras hombre.


¿Es cierto? 

Acá dice:



> *solo**2* o *sólo**.
> *
> * 1.     * adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.


 Ay, qué feo que queda sin tilde... Y es poco claro, porque siempre hay que saber si el hablante o *más bien* él que escribe es mujer o varón.

Siguiendo esta (según mi humilde opinión) lamentable tendencia debería renunciarse a la tilde en la "a" en "más bien", ya que se entiende por el contexto.


----------



## hfpardue

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios.  No obstante ¿por qué dicen ustedes "tilde" en vez de "acento" cuando se refieren al símbolo sobre la E en *É*sa?  Leí lo que hay en el DRAE y entiendo que pueden ser iguales pero ¿nunca distinguen ustedes entre acento y tilde?  Es que siempre pensaba que el símbolo sobre la n en la letra ñ se llamaba tilda y el símbolo sobre la e en é se llamaba acento.  ¿Qué me cuentan?


----------



## Avié

*Acento prosódico* es la fuerza que se hace sobre una concreta sílaba de la palabra, que puede ir o no marcada por un *aceto ortográfico *o* tilde*, de acuerdo a las reglas de acentuación; pero si no se indica que nos referimos al acento ortográfico la palabra *acento* se entiende referida al acento prosódico. Sobre la eñe no hay ningún símbolo, sino que es por sí misma una letra del alfabeto que, cuando recitamos el alfabeto en la escuela, situamos entre la ene y la o. ...m, n, ñ, o, p,...


----------



## sinamay

hfpardue said:


> No obstante ¿por qué dicen ustedes "tilde" en vez de "acento" cuando se refieren al símbolo sobre la E en *É*sa?


 
Hfpardue, me parece que Avié lo ha definido muy bien.


----------



## Forero

Pero ¿tiene nombre el/la "~" sobre la "n" en "ñ"?


----------



## Avié

Creo que el tema merece un hilo propio, así pues: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2575095#post2575095 Aquí nos solucionarán el problema de la eñe.


----------



## Jellby

Avié said:


> Sobre la eñe no hay ningún símbolo, sino que es por sí misma una letra del alfabeto



Sobre la eñe no, pero la eñe es una ene con una tilde encima (aunque sea una letra independiente en el alfabeto castellano)

*tilde*
1. amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la ñ, y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.

Como se ve, es ambas cosas.


----------



## hfpardue

Gracias a todos por su preocupación.  Parece que ahora la tilde se usa mucho menos.  Siempre escribía "ésa" y "ése" para decir "that one" pero ahora no puedo a no ser que haya duda.  Los tiempos sí están cambiando.  Bueno, cuídense.


----------



## Avié

NO. Si no hay duda puedes no ponerla, pero los pronombres demostrativos pueden acentuarse siempre.


----------



## cacarulo

Encontré en otro tema una referencia a la acentuación de los pronombres éste/ése/etc., y también a la de solo/sólo, y a la decisión de la RAE de que se acentúen solo en los casos de ambigüedad.
El ejemplo que pone la RAE para demostrar una situación ambigua es:

¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados? (aquellos modifica al sust. libros)
¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? (aquéllos es el sujeto de la oración)

Ese ejemplo me suena totalmente antinatural: jamás escuché a nadie usar el pronombre después del verbo en casos como estos (además de que es bastante vulgar, o despectivo, usar estos pronombres referidos a persona).
A raíz de eso, quiero saber si es el único caso posible de ambigüedad, o si se les ocurre algún otro.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

¿Y qué quiere Ud. que le diga, eso dicen ésos? De todas formas, sí es cierto que si ambos sabemos exactamente de quién estamos hablando, el matiz es despectivo, no obstante, si no recordamos el nombre en este momento y así lo usamos, no le veo inconveniente. Y, ciertamente, puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## María Madrid

Aquellos cuando va solo sí iba acentuado, pero nunca cuando va con un sustantivo a continuación *"Aquéllos libros"* nunca ha sido correcto, ni antes ni ahora. Pero "Quiero aquéllos" puede ir ahora sin acento si no hay lugar a confusión. Lo mismo que pasa con sólo/solo, que puede dar lugar a confusión (solamente o solo sin compañía). Saludos,


----------



## falbala84

María, lo que dices no es cierto, el "aquéllos" acentuados no acompaña a libros, precisamente por eso se acentúa, porque se refiere a "aquellas personas", los que compraron los libros usados. Digamos que el orden "natural" de la oración sería: _¿Por qué aquellos compraron libros usados?_

Aquí usar pronombres demostrativos no es despectivo, depende del tono, pero lo más común es, por ejemplo, hay tres personas:

-¿Qué vais a hacer esta noche?
-No sé, esta -señalando a la persona que esté a su lado- quiere ir a Theatre, yo quiero ir a Antique...

También se usa mucho "esta gente" o "estos" para hablar de la gente que no está contigo y no es para nada despectivo, así que aquí el ejemplo del DPD sería bastante válido, aunque sería más probable que usara "aquella gente" o "esa gente":

¿Para qué compran éstas entradas para esa peli? Si aún no hemos decidido cuál ver. (Aquí vendría un "están amamonás" xD)


----------



## María Madrid

falbala84 said:


> María, lo que dices no es cierto, el "aquéllos" acentuados no acompaña a libros, precisamente por eso se acentúa,


Es que lo que he dicho es exactamente eso, que "aquéllos libros" no iba acentuado ni antes ni ahora, nunca ha sido correcto. Mis palabras textuales: "...nunca (acentuado) cuando va con un sustantivo a continuación. "Aquéllos libros*"* nunca ha sido correcto".

Estamos diciendo lo mismo. 

En cuanto a usar demostrativos para referirse a una persona, ahí sí estoy en desacuerdo, siempre se ha considerado vulgar en general. A mí no me hace ninguna gracia que nadie se refiera a mí como "ésta" y yo desde luego no me dirijo así refiriéndome a nadie. Saludos,


----------



## falbala84

No, no, es que no es "aquellos libros", es "¿Por qué compraron aquéllos (ellos) | libros usados?", el hecho de que "libros" esté colocado detrás de "aquéllos" no significa que vayan juntos, y la oración es perfectamente correcta con su tilde y todos sus avíos 

Lo de vulgar, evidentemente es por la zona donde vives, aquí no suena mal, he especificado que es _aquí_.


----------



## María Madrid

Vale, ahora te entiendo. Por supuesto que es así. Seguimos de acuerdo. Y efectivamente sí habría ambigüedad en ese caso y lo suyo sería poner la tilde. Se me hace raro de todas formas dirigirme a alguien diciendo "aquéllos", pero es gramaticalmente posible. Como "ésos" "éstos", que sería lo que más se oye en lugar de "aquéllos" es algo que me suena vulgar, personalmente elaboraría la frase de otra manera para sonar más natural y evitar ambigüedades. 

Otra cosa es cuando se usa "éste/aquél" en un escrito para referirse a algo/alguien por el orden en que aparecen en el texto. Saludos,


----------



## totor

RIU said:


> ¿Y qué quiere Ud. que le diga, eso dicen ésos?



Ya que estamos, conviene aclarar que "las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto._"

_Dixit_ DPD.

Sin embargo, a mí me cuesta hacerlo extensivo a _aquellos_:

Parafraseando a Cacarulo:

— ¿A qué libros te refieres?
— A aquéllos.

yo siempre le pondría tilde.


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> Ya que estamos, conviene aclarar que "las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto._"
> 
> _Dixit_ DPD.
> 
> Sin embargo, a mí me cuesta hacerlo extensivo a _aquellos_:
> 
> Parafraseando a Cacarulo:
> 
> — ¿A qué libros te refieres?
> — A aquéllos.
> 
> yo siempre le pondría tilde.


¡Pero está muy bien, totor!, porque los neutros son sólo los singulares (esto, eso, aquello); en cambio los plurales pueden ser adjetivos demostrativos: "aquellos libros", o pronombres: "deme aquéllos".


----------



## totor

Pero entonces, Inés, ¿eso significa que está bien acentuar los plurales?

Siguiendo con la paráfrasis, ¿está bien decir:

— ¿A qué libros te refieres?
— A ésos.

o

— ¿A qué libros te refieres?
— A éstos.?

Si la respuesta es afirmativa, entonces estoy en un brete, porque siempre acentué *aquéllos* y nunca los otros dos.


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> Pero entonces, Inés, ¿eso significa que está bien acentuar los plurales?
> 
> Siguiendo con la paráfrasis, ¿está bien decir:
> 
> — ¿A qué libros te refieres?
> — A ésos.
> 
> o
> 
> — ¿A qué libros te refieres?
> — A éstos.?
> 
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, entonces estoy en un brete, porque siempre acentué *aquéllos* y nunca los otros dos.


Psip: Veamos lo que dice mi Gramática Larousse:

_Los pronombres demostrativos son:_
_Masculino: éste-ése-aquél/éstos-ésos-aquéllos_
_Femenino: ésta-ésa-aquélla/éstas-ésas-aquéllos_
_Neutro: esto-eso-aquello._
_Las formas de los pronombres demostrativos son las mismas que las de los adjetivos demostrativos. Se diferencian en que los adjetivos siempre acompañan un sustantivo, nunca se acentúan y carecen de la forma para neutro._

Pero también es cierto (esto lo digo yo) que hemos tenido arduas discusiones en el foro "denostando" los acentos cuando no hay lugar a confusión.
Yo soy pro-acentos .


----------



## totor

Ahora tengo las cosas un poco más claras, y te agradezco, Inés.

Y además, yo también soy pro-acentos.

Sin ir más lejos, me costó no poner el acento a _solo_ en esa cita del DPD. Me parece horrible dejar huerfanito a ese pobre _solo_  .


----------



## heidita

Lo siento Inés y Totor, no es "correcto" ya. La regla ha cambiado con el tiempo. Solo (como con la palabrita solo/sólo) se acentúa en caso de confusión, como en el ejemplo arriba mencionado.

Totor, en tu frase no podría haber confusión, "aquellos" se refiere claramente a los libros, entonces acentuar en este caso_ aquellos_ sería una falta.



> *aquel**, lla**, llo**.*
> *1. *pron. dem. Designa lo que física o mentalmente está lejos de la persona que habla y de la persona con quien se habla. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
> ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.


 
Mirad también el artículo en el PDD


----------



## totor

Inés y yo debemos tener tildetropismo positivo  .


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> Inés y yo debemos tener tildetropismo positivo  .


¡¡Pero que nadie nos diga antiguos, eh!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hay un hilo por ahí donde discutíamos precisamente aquéllos/aquellos libros, pero no lo encuentro


----------



## lineaadicional

Son muchísimos.
Encontré lo siguiente:

esto-estos; esta-estas; este (?)
eso-esos; esa-esas; ese (?)
aquel-aquellos; aquella-aquellas; aquello (?)

¿Qué es esto? Esto es un lápiz/Este es un lápiz
Este lápiz es de María.

Bueno, aquí mi pregunta.
¿Cuándo utilizar _este, ese, aquello_?


----------



## bat_factor

La verdad es que no sé si es porque nunca llegué a aprenderme la clasificación exacta, pero creo que tal como lo has escrito está todo un poco mezclado. Yo lo organizaría así:

este-estos, esta-estas, esto
ese-esos, esa-esas, eso
aquel-aquellos, aquella-aquellas, aquello

"Este" se utiliza cuando el objeto al que acompaña (el lápiz, en tu ejemplo) está físicamente cerca del hablante, o en el caso de un concepto o una idea, cuando se ha mencionado hace muy poco. Cuando se escribe con tilde (que ya no es necesario, si no me equivoco), no acompaña a ningún objeto sino que designa algo que acaba de señalarse o mencionarse. Por ejemplo: "De pequeña tuve un oso de peluche. Éste era azul claro".

"Ese" se usa de una forma parecida, pero cuando el objeto o concepto está un poco más alejado en el espacio o en el tiempo (y también tiene la variante que se escribe con tilde y no acompaña a ningún objeto).

"Aquello" no acompaña a ningún sustantivo, pero designa algo que está bastante alejado. Por ejemplo: "Aquello que se ve en el cielo es un cometa" o "Aquello es un catamarán".

Espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## Basalo

Aquello es para algo que esta mas lejos, generalmente.


----------



## chechidipo

****
Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)
Además tengo una duda que quisiera confirmar.
Siempre escribí "esta mañana salió el sol", ésta salió el sol".
¿Sigue siendo la regla así, que cuando se omite el sustantivo se escribe "éste" o esta"?? Me da la sensación que hubiera habido un cambio.
Gracias.


----------



## alucina

Sí, se escribe éste o ésta, con acento.


----------



## Namarne

alucina said:


> Sí, se escribe éste o ésta, con acento.


¡Bien dicho! Yo sigo escribiendo como tú dices.  
(Mucho me temo que la regla ha cambiado, como dice chechidipo. Pero te la explicará mejor quien esté de acuerdo con ella.)


----------



## LuisPuntoNet

No, la regla no ha cambiado.

Es que a veces por escribir rápidamente, no colocamos las tildes (cosa que debería cambiar).

Pero sí, se escribe:
éste, ésta========> porque esté o está ya es el verbo estar y este sin tilde no existe.


----------



## alucina

Sí existen este y esta sin tilde, se usa con el sustantivo siguiente como "este amor..." Si se omite el sustantivo entonces "éste" lleva acento.


----------



## Jellby

LuisPuntoNet said:


> No, la regla no ha cambiado.



La regla ha cambiado a partir de 1999. Antes era obligatorio escribir la tilde *siempre* que "este" (y cía.) funcionaran como pronombres. Ahora *solo* se debe escribir la tilde cuando exista posibilidad de confusión (y lo mismo ocurre con la tilde de "solo/sólo"), cuando no hay ambigüedad, no se debe escribir la tilde:

¿Compraron aquellos libros? -> ¿Compraron ellos aquellos libros?
¿Compraron aquéllos libros? -> ¿Compraron libros aquellas personas?
No me gusta aquel -> (sin tilde porque no hay posibilidad de confusión)



> éste, ésta========> porque esté o está ya es el verbo estar y este sin tilde no existe.



Claro que existe "este", y "éste", y "esté"... Los dos primeros se pronuncian igual, el tercero no (y debe llevar tilde siempre por ser palabra aguda terminada en vocal).


----------



## marta33

Hola tengo un texto aquí y no sé bien si *"ESE"* va con acento o sin él, creo
que lleva acento pero no lo sé muy bien. 

*"Ése que con tanta fuerza nos llama". *


----------



## RADIRO

Va con acento. Es un pronombre qyue substituye a un nombre y actúa como substantivo en la oración y en función de sujeto.


----------



## marta33

Gracias amigo Radiro!


----------



## Rayines

Hola Marta: como bien dice Radiro, va con acento, pero las nuevas reglas aceptan que no se ponga la tilde cuando no hay posibilidad de confundirlo con el que no va acentuado (que es el adjetivo demostrativo: ese hombre, ese libro), como en este caso .


----------



## Jellby

Las nuevas reglas dicen que *no se debe* poner tilde si no hay posibilidad de confusión.


----------



## marta33

Hola, gracias amigo Rayines por el consejo y Jellby también, desde luego el oficio de escribir es más complicado de lo que parece, sobre todo con las tildes que me llevan loca. Saludos!


----------



## Diego Lopez

Esta se acentúa?

*esta *es una historia pavorosa.

No entiendo bien la regla de acentuación en estos casos.

Gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ya hay bastantes hilos sobre esto, pro mira te explico en un, dos por tres.
Esta es mi casa. (no acento)

Él está corriendo (Acento) 

El me dijo que ésta era la persona a quien tenía que hablarle (acento en la e) 

¿Ves la diferencia?


----------



## Diego Lopez

Aquel, va acentado en este caso?

Puede ir al cine todo aquél/aquel que quiera.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Las dos son correctas. Pero es obligado poner acento cuando aquél se puede confundir con el adjetivo aquel.


----------



## falbala84

No llevaría tilde puesto que no hay confusión posible.


----------



## AdrianaPDP

Hola, tengo una duda a la hora de escribir la siguiente frase:
"Como es habitual en este tipo de tiendas (tienen un tiempo definido), *esta* de Florencia se cerrará en un mes.

Yo creo que el "esta" que está en negrita y subrayado debería llevar tilde. ¿estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## myjoy33

AdrianaPDP said:


> Hola, tengo una duda a la hora de escribir la siguiente frase:
> "Como es habitual en este tipo de tiendas (tienen un tiempo definido), *esta* de Florencia se cerrará en un mes.
> 
> Yo creo que el "esta" que está en negrita y subrayado debería llevar tilde. ¿estoy en lo correcto?



Hola Adriana!

Muy interesante tu duda. Usualmente, yo también lo acentuaría. Pero encontré la siguiente definición en DRAE: 


_*este2, ta, to*.
1. pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona que habla, o representa y señala lo que se acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
                 ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología._

Interpretando la definición, yo diría que no se acentúa, pues, al estar cerca de "de Florida", no estamos hablando del último caso.

Aunque ahora tendría duda de poner acento si "de Florida" estuviera entre paréntesis o comas (por hacer, las comas, función de paréntesis): "Como es habitual en este tipo de tiendas (tienen un tiempo definido), *esta*, de Florencia, se cerrará en un mes". En este último caso, yo sí lo pondría.

Saludos!


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Hay algunos hilos que hablan ya del tema. De todas maneras traigo a colación la explicación del DPD:



> *3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_  y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_. Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.



Espero que esa explicación ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Me resulta un poco triste tener que preguntar esto, pero la verdad que no recuerdo haberlo visto antes y ahora sale sin parar en el libro que estoy leyendo y no está en el panahispánico de dudas. ¿Cuándo lleva "ésta" tilde en la e?
Gracias por ayudar a los míseros ikknorantes. 
^_^!


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Puedes encontrar la información que buscas en el DPD (tilde). Aquí te pongo lo que dice al respecto:



> *3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_. Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.



Espero que aclare tu duda aunque, ciertamente, suele aparecer acentuado mucho más de lo que recomienda la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Puedes encontrar la información que buscas en el DPD (tilde). Aquí te pongo lo que dice al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que aclare tu duda aunque, ciertamente, suele aparecer acentuado mucho más de lo que recomienda la RAE.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Lo que pasa es que volvemos a lo de siempre, a como te lo han enseñado. En su momento, a mí me enseñaron que había que acentuarlos siempre que hiciesen funciones de sustantivo. Así que así lo hago. Me pasa también con la tilde diacrítica de "sólo", yo la pongo siempre, pero según parece ahora sólo D) hay que ponerla cuando puede haber ambigüedad.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Yyrkoon

Ummm realmente, resulta fácil de entender, pero al tiempo algo inútil a mi criterio, no se causa tal ambigüedad, creo que yo seguiré como hasta ahora, pasando de esa tilde, no me agrada en absoluto.
En cualquier caso, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Ereguayquin

Se usa para determiar ...cierto....?
este ese aquel aquellos éste....cuando va tildado
no se digo yo...!!


----------



## emm1366

Yyrkoon said:


> Me resulta un poco triste tener que preguntar esto, pero la verdad que no recuerdo haberlo visto antes y ahora sale sin parar en el libro que estoy leyendo y no está en el panahispánico de dudas. ¿Cuándo lleva "ésta" tilde en la e?
> Gracias por ayudar a los míseros ikknorantes.
> ^_^!


 
Lleva tilde cuando el asunto no se menciona en la oración (Explícito).

Ejemplo:

Este carro es mejor que el mío.
*Éste* es mejor que el mío.

Esta casa es mejor que la mía.
*Ésta* es mejor que la mía

(Otro que se suma a la lista)

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según la nueva norma de la RAE (desde 1999, creo), y que ya citaron arriba, no se acentúa nunca.

Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según la nueva norma de la RAE (desde 1999, creo), y que ya citaron arriba, no se acentúa nunca



Sólo cuando hay posibilidad de confusión:

¿Por qué compraron *aquellos* libros usados?
¿Por qué compraron *aquéllos* libros usados?


----------



## Pinairun

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo que pasa es que volvemos a lo de siempre, a como te lo han enseñado. En su momento, a mí me enseñaron que había que acentuarlos siempre que hiciesen funciones de sustantivo. Así que así lo hago. Me pasa también con la tilde diacrítica de "sólo", yo la pongo siempre, pero según parece ahora sólo D) hay que ponerla cuando puede haber ambigüedad.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

Allá donde te encuentres o tengas que colocar un "solo" que podrías convertir en "sola" no lo acentúes nunca.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Jellby said:


> Sólo cuando hay posibilidad de confusión:
> 
> ¿Por qué compraron *aquellos* libros usados?
> ¿Por qué compraron *aquéllos* libros usados?


 
No especifiqué: me refería al post inmediatemente anterior al mío, que hablaba de éste y ésta.


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Allá donde te encuentres o tengas que colocar un "solo" que podrías convertir en "sola" no lo acentúes nunca.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tenemos claro cuando se acentúa y cuando no, lo que nos pasa es más bien costumbre.

A los que estudiamos la primaria antes de la reforma de la RAE nos enseñaron que "sólo" (solamente) siempre se acentuaba, y aún después de la reforma nos gana la costumbre y seguimos acentuando la palabra.


----------



## Naticruz

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo que pasa es que volvemos a lo de siempre, a como te lo han enseñado. En su momento, a mí me enseñaron que había que acentuarlos siempre que hiciesen funciones de sustantivo. Así que así lo hago. Me pasa también con la tilde diacrítica de "sólo", yo la pongo siempre, pero según parece ahora sólo D) hay que ponerla cuando puede haber ambigüedad.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Hola Antpax!

Yo que tengo mi curso recién terminado lo aprendí exactamente como indicas y por eso sigo tildando los pronombres. Es raro que no me hayan hecho mención a esta regla del DPD, que ahora me deja perpleja. Al revés, la tilde era imperativa. 


Voy a estar atenta a mis lecturas para darme cuenta de la aptitud de los autores.

Mejores saludos


----------



## wamcon

Según el PDP se pone tilde solo cuando genera confusión (vease ejemplo de Jellby) ¿pero de manera general o según el contexto?
Si es de manera general cuando el pronombre y el determinante son el mismo es al pronombre el que se le pone tilde.
Determinante    ---------------> Pronombre
Este/ese/aquel coche   --------> Éste, ése, aquél  y esto, eso, aquello (sin tilde pues no existe como determinante, es decir, no se puede decir eso coche)
Esta/esa/aquella casa ---------> Ésta, ésa, aquélla 
Estos/esos/aquellos coches  ---> Éstos, ésos, aquéllos 
Estas/esas/aquellas casas -----> Éstas, ésas, aquéllas 

Si es solo cuando pueda generar confusión en un contexto determinado, francamente quien haya hecho esa reforma... (en fin, me guardo mi opinión por no contravenir los principios del foro) Pero es una regla que lejos de facilitar lo que crea es controversia. ¿Se puede escribir así o asá? Según el contexto. ¿Qué respuesta es ésa?


----------



## Polizón

En efecto, únicamente se acentúan cuando haya riesgo de anfibología.
La regla es nueva y poco difundida. La mayoría de personas piensa que el idioma es estático. Y -como lo han señalado precedentemente- volvemos a las enseñanzas del colegio. 

En el caso de "solo", por ejemplo, si uno escribe: _pasaré solo este verano en la playa, _genera confusión, pues no se sabe si la persona va a pasar sola (de soledad) el verano o si simplemente va a ser el tiempo de verano el que va a pasar en la playa.

Por ello, cuando tengo que redactar un documento prefiero colocar "solamente" y así resuelvo el problema.  

En el caso de "este", el Diccionario de la Lengua Española señala lo siguiente:
*este2**, ta, to**.*
(Del lat. _iste, ista, istud, istos, istas_).
*1. *pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona que habla, o representa y señala lo que se acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s. 
ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.

En síntesis, la confusión seguirá por muchos años más. Creo que va a durar unas dos generaciones cuando menos. Primero deben enseñarle a los profesores para que estos enseñen bien las reglas.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Polizón said:


> En el caso de "solo", por ejemplo, si uno escribe: _pasaré solo este verano en la playa, _genera confusión, pues no se sabe si la persona va a pasar sola (de soledad) el verano o si simplemente va a ser el tiempo de verano el que va a pasar en la playa.



Y ésta es una muestra de por qué yo me opongo a esta nueva regla de que sólo haya que acentuar estas palabras cuando hay "riesgo de anfibología". Principalmente es que ese "riesgo" es una cosa muy subjetiva.

Si un hombre dice "pasaré solo este verano en la playa", efectivamente el "solo" puede significar dos cosas, pero si lo dice una mujer sólo puede significar una, porque si fuera adjetivo sería "sola". Cuando llega al lector, éste puede no saber si quien habla es hombre o mujer, así que si encuentra un "solo" sin acento seguirá sin saber qué significa.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

También me parece confusa la nueva directiva pero tengo un problema.
Cuando en Francia se hicieron nuevas reglas para la ortografía, en preámbulo sus señorías indicaron muy claramente que seguir utilizando las antiguas normativas no era un error y no podía considerarse como tal en exámenes.

No encontré (seguramente porque no supe buscar) nada parecido en la RAE.
¿Sabe alguien algo al respeto?
Sería muy práctico para todos y la respuesta a este tipo de hilo sería: ¡cómo quieras! 

Hasta luego


----------



## MVLL

¿"Este" debe llevar tilde como abajo? Me parece que ya no se tildan los pronombres, o en este caso es para darle énfasis, es correcto tildar este pronombre de abajo:
 
*Éste es precisamente el punto.*
 
MVLL


----------



## Rayines

Hola MVLL: No es necesaria la tilde. Ésta no es para dar énfasis, sino para el caso en que se confundiera con el adjetivo. (Como ves, yo la uso de todas maneras, pero creo que hasta se considera incorrecta).


----------



## Pinairun

El DPD dice sobre la acentuación:

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _*este,* ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras *que deben escribirse sin tilde* según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_  y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ .

 Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.

Saludos


----------



## pachiclin

Hola! siguiendo con los pronombres ¿cuándo se acentúan? 
es decir, cuándo se usa "estos" y no "éstos" por ejemplo...

gracias!!!!!


----------



## bat_factor

Que yo sepa, ya está admitido no acentuar los pronombres, aunque no puedo asegurarlo.

Dicho esto, se acentúan cuando sustituyen a un nombre. Por ejemplo:

Esta mañana me he comprado un libro. Éste tiene doscientas páginas.
Hay dos ilustraciones al principio de cada capítulo. Éstas son pequeñas pero muy coloridas.

Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (</SPAN>1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (</SPAN>1.1.1). Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.


----------



## pachiclin

¡Más claro que el agua!
Gracias Toño!


----------



## polxx

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Si decimos:
He traido el coche rojo, éste esta en la calle.

"éste" se refiere a coche rojo

¿Podeis mencionar una frase donde aparezca:
...sustantivo adjetivo, éste/a...
en la que ésta/a se refiera sólo al sustantivo?

¿Es posible?


----------



## shining_star2008

El coche rojo que he traído está en la calle.

Sustantivo: coche
Adjetivo: rojo
está: se refiere al "coche que he traído"

espero sea útil...


----------



## polxx

En esa frase mencionas, "está" es del verbo estar. 
En mi frase digo "ésta" como pronombre demostrativo. 
"ésta" señala lo que se acaba de mencionar, pero ¿se puede mencionar sustantivo+adjetivo y decir "ésta" refiriendose sólo al sustantivo?

Creo que no. Si alguien piensa que tengo razón que me lo diga, si piensan que no tengo razón tambien.
Es una duda importante, es un tema de leyes judiciales.


----------



## tlumic

Hola, no soy nativo, pero yo también creo que no. "Éste" se refiere a "coche" (que es "rojo", ¿que más da?, ¿no?).


----------



## Garabatilla

polxx said:


> He traido el coche rojo, éste esta en la calle.



La frase sí que es correcta, aunque en ese caso el pronombre "éste" es innecesario, se entiende que lo que está en la calle es el coche rojo.
Otra frase podría ser:
Dame el plato/vaso/tenedor/abrelatas amarillo, [éste] está encima de la mesa.

Espero haberte ayudado,
un saludo


----------



## polxx

La duda me surje por una ley de urbanismo que dice:

En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se considerará...

Edifiacbilidad: es lo que se puede construir como máximo.
Edificabilidad preexistente: es lo que ya hay construido.

Por tanto "ésta", entiendo que se refiere a "edificabilidad preexistente", que es lo que acabamos de mencionar.
Y pienso que siempre que se diga "...sustantivo + adjetivo, ésta..." nos estamos refiriendo a sustantivo + adjetivo.

1ª duda: ¿se refiere a edificabilidad preexistente?
2ª duda: ¿se puede formar una frase dónde sólo se refiera al sustantivo?


----------



## Garabatilla

1ª duda:
En mi opinión y con sólo ese trozo de frase yo diría que "está" se refiere a la ausencia, pero es sólo mi opinión.

Y con respecto a tu 2ª duda, veo un poco difícil que se refiera sólo al sustantivo, puesto que en el caso que tú expones la función del adjetivo es acompañar al sustantivo, por lo que "ésta" siempre se referirá al sust+ el adj, sino no tiene sentido que se incluya el adjetivo en la frase ¿no? Y por la explicación que das sobre edificabilidad y e.preexistente creo que el adjetivo "preexistente" es importante ya que si se elimina la frase no significaría lo mismo.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en esto
_pienso que siempre que se diga "...sustantivo + adjetivo, ésta..." nos estamos refiriendo a sustantivo + adjetivo._

Espero haberte ayudado y no liado aún más 
Saludos


----------



## polxx

La ley exactamente es:
En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se considerará de 1 metro cuadrado construible por metro cuadrado de suelo.

¿A qué se refiere "ésta"?


----------



## Garabatilla

Con la frase completa, y después de leerla varias veces creo que finalmente "ésta" se refiere a edificabilidad.
Para entendernos la frase podría quedar así:

La edificabilidad se considerará de 1 metro cuadrado construible por metro cuadrado de suelo, siempre que no se haya edificado anteriormente. 
La parte azul de la frase es una condición sine qua non.

Esto es lo que he entendido yo, que de leyes no soy ninguna experta.

¿Qué te parece Polxx?


----------



## Pinairun

El texto completo es:
"En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, esta se considerará de 1 m2 construible por metro cuadrado de suelo cuando el uso mayoritario de la zona de ordenación en que se encuentran los terrenos sea el residencial, y de 0,7 m2 construibles por metro cuadrado de suelo, cuando sea el industrial o terciario."

Me temo que aunque gramaticalmente el pronombre "esta" debería sustituir  a lo que le precede (sustantivo+adjetivo, lógicamente) se sobrentiende con claridad que se refiere a la "edificabilidad" (lo que se puede construir como máximo)

No sé si se ha incurrido en error gramatical, pero así lo interpreto.

Saludos


----------



## polxx

Lo que si os digo con total seguridad es que la frase es un lio, y realmente quisieron decir:
Si no hay nada construido, entonces imaginaremos que hay construida una planta que abarca todo el terreno.

Y que eso se emplea a la hora de cobrar impuestos. 


Yo personalmente entiendo que la frase está mal escrita. Si partimos de que "ésta" sustituye a lo que anteriormente se ha mencionado, entonces se refiere a edificabilidad preexistente. Pero la edificabilidad preexistente no puede considerarse construible, si no en todo caso construida, porque la edificabilidad preexistente es la que ya existe.

Construible significa "que se puede construir". Aunque hay otra opinión diferente que me dice que la frase sí está bien escrita, y que construible en este caso significa "hipotéticamente construido". Es decir vendría a significar:

En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se considerará de 1 metro cuadrado construible por metro cuadrado de suelo.

En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se considerará de 1 metro cuadrado que se puede construir por metro cuadrado de suelo.

Que correctamente ordenado quedaría como:
En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se podrá considerar de 1 metro cuadrado construido por metro cuadrado de suelo.


----------



## catusiana

No hay ningún problema de entendimiento en esa ley... sólo un error de lectura.

Una ley se toma cada artículo y sus respectivas partes como un todo.

No se toman frases aisladas independientes una de otras, en el caso de esta oración, es claro que ese "ésta" está haciendo alución a aquello de lo que habla el artículo, y el sustantivo+adjetivo es una conddición en la que el sujeto del artículo recibe las apreciaciones que se enumeran.

En este caso, la ley realmente completa es:




> *Artículo 45.* _El suelo urbano en los Municipios con Plan de Ordenación municipal._
> 1- Pertenecerán al suelo urbano: (los respectivos puntos).
> 2- (Aclaración adicional a algunos puntos de 1).
> 3- Se clasificarán como suelo urbano no consolidado por la edificación y la urbanización los terrenos siguientes:
> * A) (Respectivas aclaraciones)
> 
> *En el caso de ausencia de edificabilidad preexistente, ésta se considerará de 1 m2 construible por metro cuadrado de suelo cuando el uso mayoritario de la zona de ordenación en que se encuentran los terrenos sea el residencial, y de 0,7 m2 construibles por metro cuadrado de suelo, cuando sea el industrial o terciario.*
> 
> * B) (respectivas aclaraciones)
> 
> 
> 
> Vemos que la oración es parte de un contexto mayor. Así que "ésta" en realidad está haciendo referencia a: "suelo urbano no consolidado por la edificación y la urbanización".
> 
> 
> Una oración se toma como independiente sólo si tienes punto a parte anterior al inicio. Si sólo hay un punto suspensivo, la oración entra dentro de un contexto, por lo que hay palabras que puedan hacer referencia a cosas nombradas en otros lados, pero que estén dentro del parrafo.


----------



## brujasucia

Cómo uso cada una de esas palabras, las confundo muchisimo, al igual que sus derivados,

éste esté y este.


----------



## Lamunt

esta = adjetivo demostrativo. Suele preceder a un nombre y lo determina: "Esta chaqueta abriga mucho". / "Me gusta esta chaqueta"
ésta = pronombre demostrativo (sustituye a un nombre). Sujeto A: "No sé qué chaqueta ponerme..." Sujeto B (sosteniendo una chaqueta en la mano): "Ponte ésta. Hace bastante frío..." 
está: Verbo estar. 3ª persona del singular. Presente de indicativo. "Está lloviendo"/ "Juan está trabajando".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Lamunt

Por cierto, lo mismo es aplicable a este/éste/esté (en este caso, 1ª o 3ª p. singular presente subjuntivo): "Cuando yo esté de acuerdo, te lo haré saber" / "Lo importante es que el niño esté bien".


----------



## Taliarte

alecowan, entiendo que el PDP está diciendo que no es necesario acentuarlos, se use en la función que se use, salvo en el caso de dudas, es así?


----------



## Pinairun

Taliarte said:


> alecowan, entiendo que el PDP está diciendo que no es necesario acentuarlos, se use en la función que se use, salvo en el caso de dudas, es así?


 

Sí, hablando de demostrativos no hay distinción entre pronombre y adjetivo, solo cuando puede haber ambigüedad en el sentido de la frase.

Sin embargo, las formas del verbo _estar_ deben ir siempre acentuadas (esté, está, estás)

Saludos


----------



## Taliarte

Si, con el verbo está claro. Pero tenía la duda de los pronombres y adjetivos. Creo que antes la regla era acentuar según el uso, ahora se impone la no acentuación.

Parece que esa es la tendencia con solo/sólo, ya lo he visto escrito si acentuar en cualquier función.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Taliarte said:


> Si, con el verbo está claro. Pero tenía la duda de los pronombres y adjetivos. Creo que antes la regla era acentuar según el uso, ahora se impone la no acentuación.
> 
> Parece que esa es la tendencia con solo/sólo, ya lo he visto escrito si acentuar en cualquier función.
> 
> Saludos


 
Las nuevas normas están en la Ortografía de 1999.

Saludos


----------



## Taliarte

No sabía. Gracias


----------



## Taliarte

Lo estoy leyendo. 

Sin embargo los libros editados recientemente siguen haciendo la distinción solo/sólo, y algunos también con este/éste, salvo alguno esporádico que no lo hace. Estoy leyendo uno de la editorial mondadori que no hace esa distinción y por eso me ha llamado la atención. Por lo visto no está aún extendido ese uso de los acentos.

Saludos


----------



## ahbon

Hola!

¿Es correcta la siguiente frase?

_Ésta es una mujer de armas tomar_.

Parece que no es muy usual el pronombre ésta delante del verbo; por eso lo he visto muchas veces sin tilde. ¿Es correcto? Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→1.1.1). Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.


----------



## Calambur

En síntesis:
"Esta es una mujer de armas tomar."
El pronombre delante del verbo y sin acento, pues no hay anfibología.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

La RAE decidió, como explican Toño y Calambur, usar la tilde solamente en casos de anfibología (por lo tanto *eso es lo correcto*). Sin embargo hay muchas personas -un servidor incluido- que siguen acentuando los pronombres demostrativos:

"*É*sta es una mujer de armas tomar." ["ésta" es *pronombre demostrativo*]
"*Esta* mujer es de armas tomar." [en este caso se trata de un *adjetivo demostrativo *y "esta" no lleva acento]

Para mí es mejor seguir diferenciando entre pronombre demostrativo y adjetivo demostrativo y por ello uso las tildes diacríticas. He aquí una discusión bastante ilustrativa entre algunos foreros:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1204181&highlight

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Calambur

En apoyo de tu decisión y por si no lo viste –aunque supongo que sí– te digo que según la Ortografía de la Lengua Española de la RAE (que es de 1999 y también está en la red), “los demostrativos _este, ese, aquel_ y sus femenimos y plurales, *pueden* llevar tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres. Ejemplos: …. 
Solamente cuando se utilicen como pronombres y exista riesgo de ambigüedad se acentuarán obligatoriamente para evitarla…”

Vale decir que hasta ese momento uno podía elegir si los acentuaba o no.
Y aunque en mi post anterior abogo por la regla “correcta”, estoy de acuerdo con tu elección de seguir poniéndole tilde si así te parece mejor. Porque una cosa es ignorar y otra muy distinta es saber y elegir.
Personalmente, aunque trato de seguir las indicaciones de la RAE, a veces me rebelo y uso algunos términos según mi gusto. 
Porque, la verdad sea dicha, si les vamos a llevar el apunte a los académicos, no hay vida que alcance para aprender el idioma (ellos son un batallón que modifica cosas permanentemente y cada uno de nosotros es uno solo para aprenderlas).
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con ustedes. Me pasa lo mismo con sólo y solo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Así es, Calambur, yo opto por usar la tilde diacrítica en el caso de los pronombres demostrativos y también, como comenta Toño, en el caso de sólo (adverbio) y solo (adjetivo). Y conozco mucha gente que hace lo mismo (varios foreros de WR -y en prácticamente todos los lugares donde he trabajado los editores les piden a los correctores que se haga caso omiso de la disposición actual). El problema es la confusión que se crea (al adoptar una u otra posición) en toda la gente que no conoce esas disposiciones y ve que en algunas ocasiones el pronombre demostrativo "ésta" está acentuado y en otras, no ("esta"). 

A lo mejor hasta sería bueno abrir una votación para hacernos una idea (al menos acá) de quiénes aplican la disposición de 1999, quiénes no y quiénes simplemente no saben. 

Un saludo a los tres.


----------



## Jellby

Yo también voto por la desobediencia a la "nueva norma".

Por cierto, ¿qué se debe hacer cuando el demostrativo viene seguido por una subordinada con "que"? La intuición me dice que es pronombre, pero incluso en textos anteriores a 1999 (o que parecen no haberse actualizado) lo veo escrito sin acento...

Esta/Ésta que ves aquí es de armas tomar.
¿Te acuerdas de ese/ése que vino anoche?


----------



## ahbon

Me gusta ver que se ha creado un animado debate con mi pregunta.
Yo soy de los que siempre acentúa el pronombre; haya o no problemas de confusión. Por eso preguntaba, ya que por lo general en ese tipo de construcción que mencionaba en el ejemplo aparece sin tilde.

Respecto a la última pregunta: este/éste que viene... Algo me dice que es pronombre, pero por otra parte yo lo escribiría sin tilde... Qué buena pregunta! ¿Opiniones?

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Yo también me apunto a la desobediencia en este caso. Creo que al común de los mortales ya le/nos cuesta bastante distinguir si es pronombre o no, si adverbio o adjetivo, como para que luego haya que decidir si _podría _ser otra cosa. Sería más claro si la palabra que pertenece a tal categoría gramatical se escribiera siempre de la misma manera.


----------



## Calambur

*JeSuisSnob* dice:
“A lo mejor hasta sería bueno abrir una votación para hacernos una idea (al menos acá) de quiénes aplican la disposición de 1999, quiénes no y quiénes simplemente no saben.”

Pregunto: ¿dónde podemos abrir esa votación? Propongo hacerla.

*Jellby*, *ahbon*, *Toño Torreón*, y *Namarne*: no puedo creer que estemos todos de acuerdo. ¡Qué maravilla, cuántos somos los rebeldes con causa! (Creí iban a querer eliminarme del foro).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, para nada. Lo que pasa es que, como alguien dijo arriba, lo bien aprendido nunca se olvida. Si la regla la cambian para simplificarnos la vida a los usuarios, bienvenida. Pero si la cambian y resulta más difícil, propongo que la dejen como estaba.


----------



## hual

Hola

Me uno a los que diferencian ortográficamente los adjetivos demostrativos *este/a/os/as* de los pronombres *éste/ésta/éstos/éstas*. 

Saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## Calambur

Jellby said:


> Yo también voto por la desobediencia a la "nueva norma".
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué se debe hacer cuando el demostrativo viene seguido por una subordinada con "que"? La intuición me dice que es pronombre, pero incluso en textos anteriores a 1999 (o que parecen no haberse actualizado) lo veo escrito sin acento...
> 
> Esta/Ésta que ves aquí es de armas tomar.
> ¿Te acuerdas de ese/ése que vino anoche?


 
La intuición te dice bien. Es un demostrativo usado como pronombre. Así que, de acuerdo con la rebelión en la granja el foro, ponele la tilde, y santas pascuas.


----------



## Lexinauta

Me parece muy bien que se sigan escribiendo los pronombres con tilde. Yo siempre lo he hecho y he tenido mis discusiones por ello.
Además, cuando leo un libro que sigue las últimas normas de la RAE, me resulta afectado.
Por otra parte, el uso de la tilde para diferenciar el valor gramatical de una palabra es un argumento que funciona bien en este caso. (No así en otros: siempre nos han dicho que para diferenciar el pronombre *'te'* del sustantivo, este último debe llevar tilde. Y yo me pregunto, ¿acaso alguien confundiría la categoría gramatical si viera escrito 'esta mañana tomé un _te_ con leche'?)
Volviendo al tema, soy partidario de no innovar. Simplificar el idioma nos llevaría a prescindir de la 'h' inicial de palabra, unificar con un solo signo la 'j' y la 'g', la 'c' y la 's', etc.
La decisión es nuestra: _acatar_ o _atacar_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Benditas tildes!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Jellby said:


> Yo también voto por la desobediencia a la "nueva norma".
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué se debe hacer cuando el demostrativo viene seguido por una subordinada con "que"? La intuición me dice que es pronombre, pero incluso en textos anteriores a 1999 (o que parecen no haberse actualizado) lo veo escrito sin acento...
> 
> Esta/Ésta que ves aquí es de armas tomar.
> ¿Te acuerdas de ese/ése que vino anoche?


 
Muy buena pregunta. En este caso se trata de adjetivos demostrativos, puesto que el pronombre relativo "que" la hace de sustantivo. Por eso notabas que en los textos anteriores a 1999 no se acentuaban. Ahora los que hemos decidido desobedecer la "nueva norma" tenemos que reparar en ese tipo de cuestiones. 

Lo curioso es que ese tipo de explicaciones ya no vienen en el DPD y en la mayoría de las publicaciones posteriores a 1999 (ya no se necesitan). Como ha sugerido Calambur, siento como si estuviéramos en una distopía orwelliana en la que las cosas innecesarias son vaporizadas.

Respecto a la votación, Calambur, he visto que por acá las denominan "Polls". ¿Se te ocurre una manera de plantearla? (¿O a ustedes, Foreros?) (Como que siento que falta darle forma.)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> La intuición te dice bien. Es un demostrativo usado como pronombre. Así que, de acuerdo con la rebelión en la granja el foro, ponele la tilde, y santas pascuas.


Caramba, pues después de la explicación de JeSuisSnob no acabo de verlo así. Sería pronombre si la frase de relativo fuera explicativa (entre comas), pero tal cual está (especificativa) yo lo veo como un adjetivo demostrativo. 



JeSuisSnob said:


> Respecto a la votación, Calambur, he visto que por acá las denominan "Polls". ¿Se te ocurre una manera de plantearla? (¿O a ustedes, Foreros?) (Como que siento que falta darle forma.)


Creo que ha de hacerlo quien abrió el hilo, o abrir un hilo nuevo para ello.


----------



## Calambur

*Narmarne*, tú dices:
“Esta, que ves aquí, es de armas tomar.” (Explicativa).
“Esta que ves aquí es de armas tomar.” (Especificativa). En este caso, adjetivo demostrativo.

Puede que tengas razón, pero no estoy convencida. 
Para mí “esta que ves aquí” es el sujeto (como si dijera “Maruja”), y dentro de ese sujeto “esta”, que entiendo que es el núcleo, es un demostrativo usado como pronombre.


En fin, puedo estar equivocada… pero lo cierto es que siento que la frase “que ves aquí” es siempre explicativa, tan así es (para mí) que podría eliminarla sin que cambiara demasiado el sentido: “Esta es de armas tomar”.

Aunque debo admitir que perdí el norte, pues *Jellby* preguntó: “¿qué se debe hacer cuando el demostrativo viene seguido por una subordinada con "que"?”.

*JeSuisSnob:* 
Respecto a la votación, no tengo idea de cómo plantearla, pero seguramente tiene razón Namarne (“Creo que ha de hacerlo quien abrió el hilo, o abrir un hilo nuevo para ello.”).
Sin embargo, no creo poder hacerlo bien, así que la dejo picando… (ustedes tienen más experiencia, ¡a las armas!).

Por cierto, he tratado de colocar un lema (espero que salga bien), pero veo que aquí le llaman firma, y para mí firma es otra cosa… de modo que no sé cómo hacer para cuidar el sentido.


Edito y agrego el lema, pues no aparece:
Take care of the sense, and the sounds will take care of themselves.


----------



## ahbon

Como yo abrí el hilo recojo el guante y propongo que os unáis al grupo con el que estéis de acuerdo: (podéis copiar y pegar para postearlo, creo que es algo rústico pero no se me ocurre otra cosa)

Pronombre acentuado *siempre*:ahbon,


Pronombre acentuado en caso de *anfibología*:


----------



## EL GANCHO

Lexinauta said:


> Volviendo al tema, soy partidario de no innovar. Simplificar el idioma nos llevaría a prescindir de la 'h' inicial de palabra, unificar con un solo signo la 'j' y la 'g', la 'c' y la 's', etc.


 
Pequeña puntualización: la _c _(o la _z_) y la _s_ en España no suenan igual (con la excepción de las Islas Canarias, para que nadie se enfade).


----------



## Calambur

Por estas latitudes no hay diferencia: c, s, z, suenan todas igual: /s/.


----------



## Lexinauta

EL GANCHO said:


> Pequeña puntualización: la _c _(o la _z_) y la _s_ en España no suenan igual (con la excepción de las Islas Canarias, para que nadie se enfade).


¡Oh, qué novedad!


----------



## EL GANCHO

Sé que no es un novedad, de hecho imagino que es un lapsus de calambur, pero considero interesante recordarlo, puesto que un diez por ciento de los hispanos representa una minoría, pero una minoría considerable. Proponer eliminar esa distincuión, salvo por descuido, sería como proponer desde aquí eliminar el voseo por minoritario. Y seguro que eso sería recibido como una ofensa _gallega._


----------



## Lexinauta

EL GANCHO said:


> Sé que no es un novedad, de hecho imagino que es un lapsus de calambur, pero.._._


 
El lapsus fue mío (no de Calambur), pero si cambio la 's' por 'z' se soluciona.
Lo que quiero decir es que no acentuar los pronombres sino en caso de anfibología es una aparente simplificación que no lleva a nada (bueno), y que es como decidir eliminar la 'h' inicial, etc.

Cuando leemos *'éste/a, ése/a'*, etc., la tilde funciona como un identificador visual inmediato de la categoría gramatical de pertenencia, y nos ayuda a anclarnos semánticamente en el contexto.


----------



## sonofsoul

En la oración

Encuentra esta y otras historias
Encuentra ésta y otras historias


¿esta lleva acento o no?


¿Cuál es correcta?


----------



## Calambur

No hace falta el acento, excepto cuando existe riesgo de anfibología (ambigüedad).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo sigo usando el acento para distinguir el pronombre sustantivo (que acentúo) del adjetivo. En este caso, claro, llevaría tilde.


----------



## Calambur

Bueno, la verdad es que yo también lo hago, pero en mi post anterior me limité a decirle lo que preconiza la Irreal Academia Española...


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mi lo de la Academia me pareció como una amnistía de faltas de ortografía. Hubo gran alegría entre los alumnos.


----------



## acicciamia

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Tengo una duda sobre el utilizo de los pronombres demostrativos, sobretodo con respecto a *éste*, no he entendido bien cuándo este necesita acento y cuándo no.
Yo sabía que este lleva acento cuando es pronombre demostrativo y que no lo lleva cuando es adjetivo demostrativo, pero los ejercicios que he hecho hoy or la tarde en la universidad me ha confundido las ideas.
ejemplos de ejercicios hechos hoy:

-_*Este* es el problema del que le quería hablar._
-_No quiero este bolígrafo, quiero *ése*._

La duda es: si ambos son pronombres ¿por qué este no lleva acento y ése sí?

Mañana por la mañana tengo un examen escrito sobre los adjetivos y pronombres demostrativos ¡¿cómo puedo hacerlo si no tengo clara la diferencia gráfica entre adjetivo y pronombre?!
Por favor ayudadme, muchas gracias.


----------



## flljob

Solo debes poner acento cuando resulte un sintagma ambiguo.

En tus ejemplos yo no habría empleado acento en ninguno de los dos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

_*-Este* es el problema del que le quería hablar._
-_No quiero este bolígrafo, quiero *ese*._

Creo que en este caso "ese" no debe llevar tilde.

Según las normas de acentuación del español, ninguno de los adjetivos o pronombres demostrativos debe llevar tilde. 

Según el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:_
"Solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: 
_¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). 
Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_."

Saludos


----------



## juicybone

En el siguiente contexto:

- ¿Qué se te perdió?
- La cosa ésa.

¿"Esa" se acentúa?

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DPD:
*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→ 1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→ 1.1.1). Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.


----------



## juicybone

A ver si entendí... entonces, de acuerdo con estas reglas, en el caso que expuse *no* se acentúa, ¿cierto?


----------



## ManPaisa

juicybone said:


> A ver si entendí... entonces, de acuerdo con estas reglas, en el caso que expuse *no* se acentúa, ¿cierto?


Cierto.


----------



## juicybone

Mil gracias. No sabes el trabajo que me cuesta aplicar este tipo de reglas, ¡uffff!


----------



## [Remolacha]

Hace algún tiempo he buscado las razones del uso de la tilde en los pronombres demostrativos, pero todavía no he entendido la diferencia de cuando llevan y cuando no llevan acento. En WordReference está que ellos son acentuados solamente en contextos ambiguos, por ejemplo cuando van delante de formas que pueden ser verbo y sustantivo, cómo en "aquélla rueda". Pero por este ejemplo no he compreendido dónde está la ambiguedad.
¿Me puden ayudar?
Gracias.


----------



## flljob

_Aqu*e*lla rueda_. No debe llevar acento porque en este caso funciona como adjetivo.

Llevan tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres (y no siempre).


----------



## andonifer

Es fácil, a lo que tú te estás refiriendo con "aquella rueda" (sin acento en aquella), es a un determinante demostrativo, éstos no llevan acento, sí lo llevan los pronombres demostrativos.

Los determinantes demostrativos, por si no lo sabías, y para ayudarte a distinguirlos de los pronombres, acompañan siempre a un sustantivo, como cualquier otro determinante, los pronombres siempre lo sustituyen.

Saludos.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Amigos: me enceguece vuestra sabiduría.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

*Esta piedra se desliza pero no sé si aquélla rueda--> *si aquella piedra es factible de rodar.
_*Esta piedra se desliza pero no sé si aquella rueda--->*_ si aquella rueda también lo hace.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> *Esta piedra se desliza pero no sé si aquélla rueda--> *si aquella piedra es factible de rodar.
> _*Esta piedra se desliza pero no sé si aquella rueda--->*_ si aquella rueda también lo hace.


 
Aquella rueda está para tirarla porque tiene el neumático reventado, pero aquélla (la que está en el estante) rueda perfectamente.

El primer sintagma "aquella rueda" se compone de un adjetivo y un sustantivo.
El segundo, con tilde, de un pronombre y un verbo.

Si los ponemos en plural, se ve mejor la diferencia.

Aquellas ruedas están para tirarlas porque tienen los neumáticos reventados, pero aquéllas ruedan perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Aquellas ruedas están para tirarlas porque tienen los neumáticos reventados, pero aquéllas ruedan perfectamente.


 
De acuerdo. 

Sólo que en ese caso no hay necesidad de tilde, porque no hay riesgo de ambigüedad. 

O por lo menos eso es lo que dice el DRAE.


----------



## wamcon

En este foro se dice, se comenta que la real academia dice que la tilde solo se usa para romper la ambigüedad en estos casos, pero esta norma si es real, que no lo dudo, la habrán puesto hace relativamente poco tiempo, por que cuando yo estudié esto hace 20 años llevaban tilde cuando eran pronombres y no la llevaban cuando eran determinantes. Regla sencilla de entender y aplicar.
Y aquí viene la opinión. ¿A qué viene cambiar las reglas de esta manera? ¿Se creen que la gente al escribir se va a parar a pensar si hay ambigüedad o no para poner la tilde? ¿No crea más confusión que una palabra con la misma categoría gramatical y semántica cambie su grafía según el contexto? ¿Dónde se puede quejar uno de esto?


----------



## flljob

Te sugiero que la uses como la aprendiste.
Yo así lo hago. No parece ser incorrecto usarla de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

wamcon said:


> En este foro se dice, se comenta que la real academia dice que la tilde solo se usa para romper la ambigüedad en estos casos, pero esta norma si es real, que no lo dudo, la habrán puesto hace relativamente poco tiempo



Sí es real (como la misma Academia ), es de la última actualización, de 1999, si no me equivoco. También cambiaron en el mismo sentido la tilde de solo/sólo e hicieron que las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos siguieran las normas de acuentuación usuales (esto sí me parece acertado).



> ¿A qué viene cambiar las reglas de esta manera? ¿Se creen que la gente al escribir se va a parar a pensar si hay ambigüedad o no para poner la tilde? ¿No crea más confusión que una palabra con la misma categoría gramatical y semántica cambie su grafía según el contexto? ¿Dónde se puede quejar uno de esto?



Estamos casi todos de acuerdo contigo. Puedes usar el formulario de consulta de la RAE.



			
				flljob said:
			
		

> Te sugiero que la uses como la aprendiste.
> Yo así lo hago. No parece ser incorrecto usarla de esa manera.



Según la RAE, sí lo es


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo.
> 
> Sólo que en ese caso no hay necesidad de tilde, porque no hay riesgo de ambigüedad.
> 
> O por lo menos eso es lo que dice el DRAE.


 
¿Y en singular tampoco?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y en singular tampoco?


En singular sí.


----------



## [Remolacha]

Gracias a todos.
Me parece un poco confuso, pero creo que ahora he entendido.


----------



## Vw.Daragon

Gracias a ésto, toda Israel reconocía a Samuel como profeta de Dios.

En mi mac me indica que ésto es un error de gramática. Se me hace que me enseñaron que cuando "ésto" representa al sujeto pero el sujeto no está presente se tilda. ¿Me podrían indicar?

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Vw.Daragon said:


> Gracias a ésto, toda Israel reconocía a Samuel como profeta de Dios.
> 
> En mi mac me indica que ésto es un error de gramática. Se me hace que me enseñaron que cuando "ésto" representa al sujeto pero el sujeto no está presente se tilda. ¿Me podrían indicar?
> 
> Gracias


_Esto _es pronombre neutro. Nunca se acentúa. El resto de pronombres o adjetivos demostrativos (_este, ese, aquel_, y sus formas femeninas y plurales) solo se acentúan si hay riesgo de ambigüedad.


----------



## aztlaniano

Nunca hace falta la tilde para "esto", sí se usa para éste, ésta, éstos etc.


----------



## Vw.Daragon

Muchas gracias me han sacado de una gran duda.


----------



## Agustina-

¿HOla amigos, podrían decir me si la palabra "este" va con acento aquí?


  Hay un tipo de papel que es más blando, éste se quema con facilidad.


  Espero que me ayuden. Besos.


----------



## Little Chandler

No es obligatorio, porque está claro que "este" es pronombre y no adjetivo. Sólo lleva "obligatoriamente" tilde (el pronombre) cuando existe ambigüedad.


----------



## m_pookie

_No lleva tilde ya que esta claro a lo que te refieres en la oración. _
_Bsos._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¿La RAE cambió el criterio?
En la escuela aprendí que el *pronombre* demostrativo_ *éste*_ siempre debe llevar tilde.  Y el *adjetivo* demostrativo _*este*_, nunca.

O sea, la frase de Agustina está bien escrita, tal como figura.


----------



## Agustina-

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según el DPD:
> 
> 
> Solitario Sólo => Soalmente


----------



## menyoj

Hola foreros:
En una frase referida a un objeto ¿se utiliza éste(con acento) o nunca; ejemplo:

éste cayó al suelo, o es un error y debería ser: este cayó al suelo.

Gracias anticipadas
Menyoj


----------



## Pinairun

La Ortografía de la RAE dice que los demostrativos "pueden" llevar tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres, como en el caso que planteas. 

Y también dice que "solamente" se acentuarán "obligatoriamente" cuando se utilicen como pronombres y exista riesgo de ambigüedad.

Creo que en esta frase no hay tal riesgo, así que como más te guste.

Los únicos demostrativos que no llevan nunca tilde son los neutros: _esto, eso, aquello._


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
La palabra aquel se acentua siempre realmente?. Tengo una frase en la que no sé si poner tilde realmente:

- en aquel episodio nostalgico.

Gracias.


----------



## Valtiel

No siempre; de hecho, pocas veces; depende de si es pronombre o demostrativo, y de si no hay posibilidad de confusión entre ellos; en ese ejemplo que has dado seguramente es demostrativo, luego no se debe tildar.

Léete esto:
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok si no existe peligro por ambigüedad no debe llevar la tilde.

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bueno traigo una frase que podría tener ambigüedad:

- cual guerra sangrienta desolaba la ciudad de ''aquellas'' repugnantes criaturas.
 
Podría entenderse que lo que se esta desolando es la ciudad, la cual pertenece a las repugnantes criaturas.
 
Pero con acento en _aquéllas _igual se entendería que se esta desolando la ciudad de las criaturas, es decir librando a la ciudad de las repugnantes criaturas que hay en las calles. Pero no que la ciudad pertenezca a esas criaturas.
 
¿Cómo lo veis?.


----------



## dexterciyo

No veo ambigüedad en esa frase, a menos que remita a algún sustantivo mencionado anteriormente de género femenino y número plural. *Ciudad*, es de número singular y no plural, por lo que no cabría la posibilidad de corresponderse a *aquellas*.

Lo veo perfectamente bien sin tilde.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok gracias.


----------



## varcomedores

Hola.
Quería preguntaros si las siguiente frases son correctas:

-Sabía que aquélla sería una buena excusa para encender la chimenea.
-¿Era éste tu refugio?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Valtiel

varcomedores said:


> Hola.
> Quería preguntaros si las siguiente frases son correctas:
> 
> -Sabía que aquélla sería una buena excusa para encender la chimenea.
> -¿Era éste tu refugio?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Son correctas, pero las tildes en _aquella_ y _este_ no son necesarias, lo que podría hacer que dejasen de ser correctas... También hay un detalle que me gustaría comentar, y es que la raya (—) no debe confundirse con el guión (-); bajo el sistema operativo Windows se puede colocar la raya manteniendo pulsada _Alt_ y tecleando 0151.

Saludos y bienvenido a los foros.


----------



## varcomedores

Gracias por la respuesta.
Yo tenía entendido que los "este", "aquel" y compañía, debían llevar acento a menos que acompañaran a un sustantivo. Estoy un poco liado y veo que han cambiado reglas, pero si realmente es obligatorio no ponerlo a menos que haya ambigüedad pues supongo que habrá que hacerlo...

Y ya que ha salido el tema, ¿el guión que he utilizado es correcto para una frase de un relato o debo usar la raya?

Muchas gracias.
​


----------



## Valtiel

Si es para dejar claro que se trata de un diálogo (estilo directo) o de un inciso o comentario no es correcto (en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ de la Real Academia Española están todos los signos muy bien explicados, así como las respectivas normas).

Saludos.


----------



## eduardoguevara

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Quisiera que me ayudaran con un asuntico: en la frase "este último" se debe poner la tilde a éste?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Depende de si entiende último como substantivo (_el último_) o como adjetivo _último_. En el primer caso este no llevaría tilde ya que _último_ (sustantivo) es el nucleo del sintagma nominal y _este_ su satélite adjetival. En caso de entender _último_ como adjetivo, automáticamente _éste_ (con tilde) se convierte en núcleo.


----------



## eduardoguevara

XiaoRoel said:


> Depende de si entiende último como substantivo (_el último_) o como adjetivo _último_. En el primer caso este no llevaría tilde ya que _último_ (sustantivo) es el nucleo del sintagma nominal y _este_ su satélite adjetival. En caso de entender _último_ como adjetivo, automáticamente _éste_ (con tilde) se convierte en núcleo.


 
La frase completa es "me encontré con Juan y Pedro. A éste último lo vi algo cansado".


----------



## azulmaría

No. En los casos de referencia catafórica (en los que a continuación del adjetivo demostrativo nombrás a lo que esa palabra se refiere), no va la tilde.

Ej.: _*Esta mesa* está sucia. 
*      Este auto* es el que yo quiero._

En cambio, cuando con ese adjetivo demostrativo hacés una referencia anafórica (o sea, indicás algo dicho anteriormente), sí corresponde la tilde.

Ej.: _El *barco* es enorme. *Éste* alcanza una velocidad de 100 km por hora._

Espero que te sirva, saludos.

Azul.

_"Me encontré con Juan y con Pedro. A *este último* lo vi algo cansado"_ (No lleva tilde porque "este" se refiere a "último")

_"Me encontré con Juan y con *Pedro*. A *éste* lo vi algo cansado"_ (Si le incluís la tilde, tenés que omitir "último". Así, estás haciendo referencia anafórica)

Y fijate que "en" entre "me" y "encontré" es incorrecto.

Además, creo (pero no estoy del todo segura) que tendrías que agregar otro "con" (entre "y" y "Pedro").

¡Suerte!


----------



## dexterciyo

azulmaría said:


> No. En los casos de referencia catafórica (en los que a continuación del adjetivo demostrativo nombrás a lo que esa palabra se refiere), no va la tilde.
> 
> Ej.: _*Esta mesa* está sucia.
> *      Este auto* es el que yo quiero._
> 
> En cambio, cuando con ese adjetivo demostrativo hacés una referencia anafórica (o sea, indicás algo dicho anteriormente), sí corresponde la tilde.
> 
> Ej.: _El *barco* es enorme. *Éste* alcanza una velocidad de 100 km por hora._
> 
> Espero que te sirva, saludos.
> 
> Azul.




Estoy de acuerdo. Y muy bien explicado.


----------



## Trencalòs

eduardoguevara said:


> La frase completa es "me en encontré con Juan y Pedro. A este último lo vi algo cansado".


----------



## eduardoguevara

azulmaría said:


> _"Me encontré con Juan y con Pedro. A *este último* lo vi algo cansado"_ (No lleva tilde porque "este" se refiere a "último")
> 
> _"Me encontré con Juan y con *Pedro*. A *éste* lo vi algo cansado"_ (Si le incluís la tilde, tenés que omitir "último". Así, estás haciendo referencia anafórica)
> 
> Y fijate que "en" entre "me" y "encontré" es incorrecto.
> 
> Además, creo (pero no estoy del todo segura) que tendrías que agregar otro "con" (entre "y" y "Pedro").
> 
> ¡Suerte!


 
Gracias. Muy claro. Lo del "en" fue un lapsus al escribir.


----------



## martadominguez

Hola me he topado a menudo con estas frases las cuales no sé si van con acento o sin él, son de este tipo:


Si a* esa* tu cabezota le entra.

Si a *ese* tu coche le da por arrancar. 

Si *esta* tu mano quiere tocarlo. 

Si *ese* su Dios tan querido le oye...


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La primera edición de mi manual de gramática del español (Manuel Carrera Díaz : Grammatica spagnola - 1997) ya trae la (presunta) nueva norma de la RAE.
Saludos.

________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## martadominguez

van sin acento. YA me he enterado. Gracias!


----------



## Nekrocow

¿Cuándo se usaría "ésta" y "éste"? ¿Se podría dar un ejemplo?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

A ver si no me equivoco:

¿Te gusta esta camisa? No, prefiero ésta.
¿Te gusta este reloj? No, prefiero éste.

Esta y este sin acento son adjetivos demonstrativos, cuando son pronombres llevan acento. Así aprendí, pero igual la RAE ha cambiado la regla.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí, la cambió. Del DPD:

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→ 1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→1.1.1). Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.


----------



## Nekrocow

¿Se podría repetir el ejemplo de los libros pero con una explicación más clara :S?


----------



## amiolla

Jellby said:


> Para mí si lleva acento porque es pronombre, y "última" adjetivo. Pero según las nuevas normas, sólo hay que poner el acento si puede haber confusión, que no es el caso.


 
Sí llevaría acento. Personalmente me crea confusión toda la frase en si


----------



## JC33

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola a todos, a ver si me podéis ayudar:

Partiendo del criterio antiguo de tildar *siempre *los *pronombres* demostrativos, quisiera saber si "esas" en el siguiente caso debe llevar tilde:

Una de *esas* que se que, cuando la veas, te gustará. 

Creo que el demostrativo, ante el relativo, no funciona como pronombre, pero me gustaría saber la explicación. Disculpad si la cuestión es muy básica, pero estoy estudiando por mi cuenta y no me aclaro con esto. 

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## chamyto

_ésas _ en este caso funciona como artículo , con lo cual sí lleva acento .

Otra cosa sería que dijeras  " una de esas cosas....."


----------



## JC33

Muchas gracias chamyto. Pero... el relativo "que" ¿no convierte en subordinada la proposición que encabeza? Y si es así, ese demostrativo actuaría como adjetivo de la subordinada ¿no? Seguro que tú tienes razón y soy yo el que está hecho un lío, disculpa, no sé si me lo podrías aclarar. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jellby

JC33 said:


> Muchas gracias chamyto. Pero... el relativo "que" ¿no convierte en subordinada la proposición que encabeza? Y si es así, ese demostrativo actuaría como adjetivo de la subordinada ¿no? Seguro que tú tienes razón y soy yo el que está hecho un lío, disculpa, no sé si me lo podrías aclarar. Muchas gracias.



Por lo que he podido deducir de los textos donde he visto los demostrativos acentuados, creo que tienes razón. Al añadir el "que", el demostrativo no se acentúa (lo que sí se acentúa es el verbo "sé"):

Una de *esas* que *sé* que, cuando la veas, te gustará.

Lo que no tengo yo tan claro es qué ocurre cuando hay preposiciones, con o sin subordinadas:

Una de esas de marfil.
Una de esas de las que me hablaste.


----------



## JC33

Muchas gracias Jellby. Yo también creo que es así, pero no encuentro un texto académico (o de algún gramático de renombre) que aclare estos casos concretos. Yo siempre tildo los *pronombres *demostrativos, pero en el caso que señalo no sé si actúa como pronombre o es adjetivo de la subordinada (porque es subordinada ¿no?). A ver si alguien que lo sepa seguro puede ayudar e indicar alguna norma que lo confirme. Y sí, lo del "sé" fue un lapsus. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Jellby

Hay una mención en la página 91 de este libro en Google.


----------



## beenni

sinamay said:


> Vaya, ¡con lo bonito que quedaban esas tildes en los pronombres demonstrativos! No sabía que la regla había cambiado y, efectivamente, lo comprobé en el DRAE. Lo que no entiendo es ¿cuándo puede haber duda? Si la duda, la crean los pronombres sin acentos.
> ¿Me podéis dar algún ejemplo de "anfibología"?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> (Yo que creía que eso lo dominaba bien).



El mismo problema tengo yo. El diccionario explica que se recomienda el uso del acento para evitar la anfibología, pero no viene con unos ejemplos para que la idea quede clara. ¿Alguien puede ayudar?


----------



## beenni

[Remolacha];7288136 said:
			
		

> Hace algún tiempo he buscado las razones del uso de la tilde en los pronombres demostrativos, pero todavía no he entendido la diferencia de cuando llevan y cuando no llevan acento. En WordReference está que ellos son acentuados solamente en contextos ambiguos, por ejemplo cuando van delante de formas que pueden ser verbo y sustantivo, cómo en "aquélla rueda". Pero por este ejemplo no he compreendido dónde está la ambiguedad.
> ¿Me puden ayudar?
> Gracias.



Pues "aquélla rueda" sí que puede llevar o no tilde. Pero el sentido de la oración cambiará radicalmente.
"Aquella rueda" es una estructura adjetivo/nombre.
"Aquélla rueda" hay que interpretarla como "aquella da vueltas" o bien "aquella se mueve".

Ojo que he escrito "aquella da vueltas" sin tilde y es que en el dicho ejemplo no cabe duda: "aquella" funciona como pronombre.

Más ejemplos:
Ese gira / Ésa gira/ Esa gira/ Esas giran.

El segundo/tercero ejemplo se puede leer como "ese viaje" o "esa da vueltas", idéntico a tu ejemplo anterior.

 Pues te digo una cosa: hasta hace cinco minutos tenía la misma duda.


----------



## JC33

Muchas gracias Jellby. Lo he mirado, pero en la vista previa la página 91 está restringida. He enviado la consulta a la FUNDÉU y a los lingüistas de elcastellano.org, cuando me respondan te lo comento. Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya me he manifestado varias veces en este foro al respecto de la nueva norma de la Irreal sobre la acentuación o no de los pronombres demostrativos sustantivos y del adverbio sólo. La regla anterior era clara, perfecta y no suponía dificultad ni complicadas consideraciones sobre anfibologías. A mis alumnos les enseño la regla (perfecta en su claridad meridiana) anterior. La Irreal ha entrado en una deriva absurda de simplificación que no tiene el más mínimo sentido filológico. El acento ortográfico o tilde (llámese como se quiera) es como una reina española que llamaban la Beltraneja que la quitaban o la dejaban al vaivén de la política. Si algo funciona bien y es sistemático y lógico, ¿para qué alterarlo? Quizás para que las estadísticas sobre ortografía entre el alumnado dé mejores resultados. Otra razón no la encuentro. _Éste, ésta, éstos, éstas_ cuando son sustantivos deben llevar acento. No hay razón científica para lo contrario. ¡Puras rebajas! Y lo de sólo sin acento ya es para nota.


----------



## Jellby

JC33 said:


> Muchas gracias Jellby. Lo he mirado, pero en la vista previa la página 91 está restringida.



Pues a mí no me sale restringida, y no tengo permisos especiales... Lo que dice es:



> [Se acentúan] cuando el pronombre hace referencia a alguien que esta presente:
> -_Me lo dijo aquél, que se informó de todo._
> Aquí, aquél hace referencia a una persona a la que se puede divisar, que está visible, al fondo de la habitación, por ejemplo. La presencia de la coma indica la breve pausa en la pronunciación de esta frase. En este contexto no puede sustituirse por _el que/el cual_.
> 
> [No se acentúan] cuando en función de pronombres van seguidos de _que_ y equivalen a la serie _el que/la que/los que/las que_:
> -_Este que llega es el portero._
> -_Esa que entra es la secretaria._
> -_Aquel que salga por último apagará la luz._
> En todos estos casos, cabe sustituir las pronombres demostrativos por esa serie:
> -_El que llega es el portero._
> -_La que entra es la secretaria._
> -_El que salga por último, apagará la luz._
> -_Me lo dijo el que se informó de todo._
> Cuando no se hace referencia a una persona presente, no se acentua el demostrativo, ni se le pospone la coma:
> -_Me lo dijo aquel que se informó de todo._



Y finalmente añade:



> La acentuación diacrítica de los demostrativos es objeto de controversia entre los gramáticos, al extremo de que se ha llegado a sugerir, ante la confusión dada, la conveniencia de obviar por completo el acento en estas palabras. Martinez de Sousa dice que Casares (1952, 70 ss), "[...] llegó a la conclusión de que, en vista de la anarquía reinante, lo mejor era prescindir del acento gráfico en todos estos casos". Este tratamiento se extiende también a _solo_.
> 
> La OLE (1999, 49) dice brevemente que "Los demostrativos _éste_, ... pueden llevar tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres: _Ésos son tus regalos, no éstos_, _Aquéllas ganaron el campeonato_, _Mi casa es ésta_. Solamente cuando [...] exista riesgo de ambigüedad se acentuarán obligatoriamente para evitarla.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> La OLE (1999, 49) dice brevemente que "Los demostrativos éste, ... pueden llevar tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres


Es incorrecto: debería decir "cuando funcionan como sustantivos", ya que tan pronombre es un pronombre sustantivo como uno adjetivo.


----------



## carlosgm

Me siento muy feliz de haber encontrado este foro (casi por casualidad) y creo que van a verme mucho por aquí. Mi primera cuestión:

El agua es vida y ésta, medicina

No lleva punto final pero no hay nada más escrito. La frase aparece en una fuente de un balneario en la provincia de Albacete y ha sido motivo de discusión durante días en nuestra casa. He investigado la razón que hay para poner "ésta" y no "esta" y he llegado a la conclusión de que efectívamente yo tenía razón: no es necesaria la tilde.

¿Podría alguien con más conocimiento en la materia, confirmármelo o rebatírmelo?


----------



## Mate

carlosgm said:


> Me siento muy feliz de haber encontrado este foro (casi por casualidad) y creo que van a verme mucho por aquí. Mi primera cuestión:
> 
> El agua es vida y ésta, medicina
> 
> No lleva punto final pero no hay nada más escrito. La frase aparece en una fuente de un balneario en la provincia de Albacete y ha sido motivo de discusión durante días en nuestra casa. He investigado la razón que hay para poner "ésta" y no "esta" y he llegado a la conclusión de que efectívamente yo tenía razón: no es necesaria la tilde.
> 
> ¿Podría alguien con más conocimiento en la materia, confirmármelo o rebatírmelo?


Bienvenido, carlosgm.

Pero es que no hay una conclusión unánime, hombre. 
Yo soy de la idea de que no va nunca la tilde en este/esta. Sencillamente no hace falta. 

Si vamos a decir esté o está, naturalmente la cosa cambia.

Un saludo


----------



## JC33

Muchas gracias, *Jellby*, por copiarlo. Entonces creíamos bien. He buscado información sobre Veciana y es de fiar, así que le haré caso. Además, es lógico, porque se puede sustituir por un determinante, entonces no actúa como pronombre. También he encontrado esto en otra página:

"2. Nunca lleva tilde el pronombre demostrativo que actúa como antecedente de un pronombre relativo, sin coma interpuesta entre ambos: '*Estos/esos/aquellos que *tanto protestan son los menos adecuados para reclamar'."

Ahora sólo falta que los de la FUNDÉU respondan. Ya copiaré su respuesta para máxima seguridad. 


*Carlosgm:* bienvenido, yo también soy nuevo por aquí. Esta página es un lujo y hay gente muy preparada para responder cualquier cuestión lingüística. Sobre tu pregunta puedo decir que si la fuente es antigua (seguramente, si está en un balneario) la tilde en el pronombre está muy bien puesta y acorde a las normas de aquella época. Antiguamente era obligatorio tildar el demostrativo en su uso pronominal, por eso "ésta" (que en tu frase actúa como pronombre) debía llevar la tilde, y así lo hicieron.

Un saludo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pero a ver, entonces si ha cambiado la norma ¿ya no hace falta tildar esas palabras? En el diccionario de la rae siguen existiendo con tilde, ¿por qué?

He oído que solamente se tilda si hay ambigüedad, pero ¿cuándo podría haber ambigüedad? Por más que busco no encuentro ningún ejemplo donde quepa la duda y sea necesaria la tilde. Claro es que entonces en el 90 ó 95% de los casos (si no más) no hay ambigüedad, no existe posibilidad de duda o equivocación.

Bueno creo que en un caso sí que podría haber ambigüedad, pero sólo en uno y tampoco estoy seguro. Sería en este tipo de casos:

Juan dijo que le habían robado el coche. Pero éste había sido encontrado en un descampado al día siguiente.

Decidieron el destino de sus vacaciones. Éste fue Alemania.

El gato se fue de casa. Éste no quería volver a su hogar.

La novia de miguel estaba esperando desde hacía más de una hora. Ésta finalmente se fue a pie.
-----

Son algunos ejemplos en los que siempre veo la tilde, cuando hace referencia a alguien o algo pero no se quiere repetir el nombre de esa persona o cosa, y por eso se le pone la tilde. Pero en realidad no sé si verdaderamente existe ambigüedad, así como tampoco sé si en esos casos sería obligatorio poner tilde.

Menudo cacao, es de las cosas más difíciles que me he encontrado en mucho tiempo, no consigo entender cuándo debo tildar esas palabras.


----------



## Milpalabras

elnickestalibre said:


> Pero a ver, entonces si ha cambiado la norma ¿ya no hace falta tildar esas palabras? En el diccionario de la rae siguen existiendo con tilde, ¿por qué?
> 
> He oído que solamente se tilda si hay ambigüedad, pero ¿cuándo podría haber ambigüedad? Por más que busco no encuentro ningún ejemplo donde quepa la duda y sea necesaria la tilde. Claro es que entonces en el 90 ó 95% de los casos (si no más) no hay ambigüedad, no existe posibilidad de duda o equivocación.
> 
> Bueno creo que en un caso sí que podría haber ambigüedad, pero sólo en uno y tampoco estoy seguro. Sería en este tipo de casos:
> 
> Juan dijo que le habían robado el coche. Pero éste había sido encontrado en un descampado al día siguiente.
> 
> Decidieron el destino de sus vacaciones. Éste fue Alemania.
> 
> El gato se fue de casa. Éste no quería volver a su hogar.
> 
> La novia de miguel estaba esperando desde hacía más de una hora. Ésta finalmente se fue a pie.
> -----
> 
> Son algunos ejemplos en los que siempre veo la tilde, cuando hace referencia a alguien o algo pero no se quiere repetir el nombre de esa persona o cosa, y por eso se le pone la tilde. Pero en realidad no sé si verdaderamente existe ambigüedad, así como tampoco sé si en esos casos sería obligatorio poner tilde.
> 
> Menudo cacao, es de las cosas más difíciles que me he encontrado en mucho tiempo, no consigo entender cuándo debo tildar esas palabras.


 Existe ambigüedad en todos los casos que mencionas por la sencilla razón de que el lector (yo, al menos) tan pronto como ve un demostrativo sin tilde tiende a esperar la presencia de un adjetivo detrás; es decir, toma el demostrativo por adjetivo, cuando es pronombre. Esto es todo. Por ello me parece nefasta la tolerancia establecida por la RAE (y nunca la aplico, al igual que la práctica totalidad de editoriales).



Milpalabras said:


> el lector (yo, al menos) tan pronto como ve un demostrativo sin tilde tiende a esperar la presencia de un adjetivo detrás.


 ¡Perdón! Quise decir obviamente: "tiende a esperar la presencia de un sustantivo detrás".

En el caso del demostrativo pospuesto ("los libros esos de que hablamos ayer"), "esos" ¿es adjetivo o pronombre? O, con otras palabras: ¿puede (aunque no sea obligatorio) llevar tilde o no lo puede?
Aguardo respuestas...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vamos por partes.
Los *pronombres* son una clase cerrada de palabras que en los _sintagmas nominales_ pueden actuar de _núcleo_, de _adyacente_, o de _ambas cosas_ (según la *regla* de que un sustantivo detrás del pronombre concertando en género y número con el pronombre, lo sitúa automáticamente como adyacente del tal sustantivo).
Hay _pronombres sólo sustantivos_, como los personales, o _sólo adjetivos_ como los posesivos. El caso que nos ocupa, el de los *demostrativos*, pueden ser _sustantivos o adjetivos_ y, por tanto, _cumple la_ _regla expuesta_ en el paréntesis del párrafo anterior. 
Son o *núcleo de sintagma, o adyacente de nucleo*. Es decir _sustantivo_ _o adjetivo_. Cuando es *sustantivo se acentúa*, cuando es *adjetivo, no*. 
Regla tan clara y meridiana, con un funcionamiento de reloj suizo, simple, exacta sin posibilidad de mala interpretación, ha sido sustituida por la Irreal con unas indicaciones confusas, elusivas, liadas y liantes. ¿Cómo se puede deshacer algo tan bien y diáfanamente formulado, de fácil aplicación, por el bodrio actual de la Irreal.


----------



## Milpalabras

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo del bodrio montado por la Irreal (¡ay, qué gracia!). Concretamente hablando, entiendo, pues, que en el caso de "los libros esos que vimos ayer", "esos" es adjetivo y, por lo tanto, no se acentúa. ¿Correcto?


----------



## Xiamen

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
En la siguiente frase, ésta/esta ¿lleva acento?

¿No sería esta una suerte de acumulación de nuevas vivencias por vivisección de recuerdos y por angustia de esos recuerdos?

Gracias, 
Xia


----------



## Agró

Xiamen said:


> En la siguiente frase, ésta/esta ¿lleva acento?
> 
> ¿No sería esta una suerte de acumulación de nuevas vivencias por vivisección de recuerdos y por angustia de esos recuerdos?
> 
> Gracias,
> Xia


No es obligatorio desde hace algún tiempo (no suscita ambigüedad), pero yo se la pondría.


----------



## Xiamen

A mi me parecía que sonaba o se veía mejor pero quería refrendar mi impresión.

Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Xiamen said:


> En la siguiente frase, ésta/esta ¿lleva acento?
> 
> ¿No sería esta una suerte de acumulación de nuevas vivencias por vivisección de recuerdos y por angustia de esos recuerdos?
> 
> Gracias,
> Xia


 
Coincido con Agró, en ese caso es pronombre.


----------



## Mate

Buenas noches:

Dejando de lado el tema de los pronombres, ¿alguien me puede dar un ejemplo en el que sea necesario poner acento a este/esta para evitar la ambigüedad? 

A mí no se me ocurre ninguno.

Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Mateamargo said:


> ¿alguien me puede dar un ejemplo en el que sea necesario poner acento a este/esta para evitar la ambigüedad?
> 
> A mí no se me ocurre ninguno.



Hola:

En este mismo hilo que es tan corto : en el mensaje 18 *Avié* da uno. En el 56 *Jellby* da otro. Son, eso sí, un poco rebuscados (como bien comenta *sinamay* en el 20).


----------



## Mate

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> En este mismo hilo que es tan corto : en el mensaje 18 *Avié* da uno. En el 56 *Jellby* da otro. Son, eso sí, un poco rebuscados (como bien comenta *sinamay* en el 20).


La verdad que sí. Bien rebuscados son los pocos ejemplos de ambigüedad que hay.

Gracias, Yul . Y gracias también por intentar disimular mi falta con eso de "este hilo tan corto" o).


----------



## Forero

Creo que aveces es posible ignorar la ambigüedad, por ejemplo en el post 109 de Sonofsoul. No soy nativo, pero me parece que conviene el tilde en "Encuentra ésta y otras historias" si queremos que _ésta_ signifique "esta última, no la anterior", o "la que acaba de contarse". (No me parece ambigua la misma frase si queremos que _ésta_/_esta_ sea "la que ya se mencionó" o "la que está en punto de contarse.)


----------



## XiaoRoel

La norma que había era fácil y muy _lecturable_. Los pronombres demostrativos, cuando en su sintagma funcionan de *núcleo* (es decir, es *sustantivo*), *se acentúan* (menos la forma esto que nunca ouede ser adjetivo), cuando funcionan de *adjetivos* (satélites o adyacentes de un núcleo nominal o nominalizado) *no se acentúan*.
La _nueva norma-confusión _de la RAE, además de *confusa*, *innecesaria* e *inmotivada,* hace los textos *menos lecturables* para los lectores.


----------



## Red Eric

Agró said:


> _Esto _es pronombre neutro. Nunca se acentúa. El resto de pronombres o adjetivos demostrativos (_este, ese, aquel_, y sus formas femeninas y plurales) solo se acentúan si hay riesgo de ambigüedad.



¡Eso me gusta!  No se podría expresar con más claridad.  ¡Gracias, Agró!


----------



## Leteo

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
En "aquellos que cuando al nacer tu reías...." aquellos ¿se acentúa?. Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Leteo said:


> En "aquellos que cuando al nacer tu reías...." aquellos ¿se acentúa?. Gracias.


 

Según las últimas normas de acentuación de la RAE (1999), no.

De todas formas, no estaría de más que pusieras la frase completa, porque "... cuando al nacer t*u* reía*s*..." suena confuso.


----------



## Leteo

gracias Pinairun.


----------



## Lexinauta

Sospecho que se trata de una parte de lo siguiente:
'Cuando naciste todos reían, sólo tú llorabas.
Vive tu vida de tal manera que aquéllos que cuando al nacer t*ú* reía*n*,
lloren cuando al morir tú sonrías.'

_(Mantengo las normas de acentuación anteriores a 1999.)_


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Lexinauta said:


> Sospecho que se trata de una parte de lo siguiente:
> 'Cuando naciste todos reían, sólo tú llorabas.
> Vive tu vida de tal manera que aquéllos que cuando al nacer t*ú* reía*n*,
> lloren cuando al morir tú sonrías.'
> 
> _(Mantengo las normas de acentuación anteriores a 1999.)_




¡Sensacional! Me la apunto. ¿Quién es el autor la reflexión?

_(Bien hecho en mantener las normas "de siempre". Como no me gusta ser marioneta de las arbitrariedades de la RAE, yo también sigo acentuando "este", "aquel" y similares cuando son pronombres)._

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Según la ya citada Ortografía de la Irreal Academia Española (1999), el uso sería potestativo, pues dice:


> Los demostrativos _este, ese,_ _aquel, _con sus femeninos y plurales, *pueden* llevar tilde cuando funcionan como pronombres. Ejemplos:
> _Ésos son tus regales, no éstos.
> Aquéllas ganaron el campeonato.
> Mi casa es ésta.
> _No llevarán tilde si determinan a un nombre. Ejemplo:
> _Las preguntas de aquel examen me parecieron muy interesantes.
> El niño este no ha dejado de molestar en toda la tarde.
> _*Solamente cuando se utilicen como pronombres y exista riesgo de ambigüedad se acentuarán obligatoriamente para evitarla.* Existiría este riesgo en la siguiente oración:
> _Dijo que ésta mañana vendrá.
> Dijo que esta mañana vendrá.
> _Con tilde, _ésta_ es el sujeto de la proposición subordinada; sin tilde, _esta_ determina al nombre _mañana_.
> Las formas neutras de los pronombres demostrativos, es decir, _esto, eso, _y_ aquello_, se escribirán siempre sin tilde. Ejemplos:
> _Esto no me gusta nada.
> Nada de aquello era verdad.
> _


(Los destacados en negrita, son míos).



El Caballero Audaz said:


> _(Bien hecho en mantener las normas "de siempre". Como no me gusta ser marioneta de las arbitrariedades de la RAE, yo también sigo acentuando "este", "aquel" y similares cuando son pronombres)._


Comparto. Tampoco yo soy marioneta de la Irreal, así que sigo escribiendo "a la antigua", como *Lexinauta, El Caballero Audaz*, y tantos otros en este foro.


----------



## andrea999

Me encuentro ejemplos por google books en internet de "aquella" y unas veces me viene con tilde y sin ella. Asi que estoy un tanto liada.

Me encuentro conque en una obra de Neruda:

*En aquella pequeña parroquia *(Aquí sin tilde lo cual lo veo bien)

Este ejemplo es de una obra de John Irving:

*Aquélla es Sally* (Aquí con tilde de una obra de Irving lo cual lo veo mal)

Se supone que no debería de llevar en ninguno de los casos al ser demostrativo.


----------



## Uriel-

Se usa el acento sólo cuando refiere a una persona.  Si usas la palabra para indicar cosas o direcciones, no usas el tilde.


----------



## flljob

Con tilde cuando tiene función de pronombre. Sin tilde cuando es adjetivo:

Aquella niña es inteligente.
Esta niña es bonita y aquélla es inteligente.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Hay que mencionar que esta convención que todavía sigue mucha gente (poner tilde con el pronombre y no ponerla con el adjetivo), ha sido clarificada por la RAE y la AALE de manera que, según esas instituciones, solo hay que poner la tilde en el pronombre cuando dé lugar a ambigüedad, es decir, que se pueda interpretar tanto como adjetivo como pronombre, lo cual sucede en muy pocos casos.

Sin embargo, hay un gran número de personas que siguen colocando la tilde sobre el pronombre siempre, e incluso los libros de estilo de muchas instituciones lo siguen prescribiendo. Por lo tanto, lo continuarás viendo escrito de esta manera.


----------



## andrea999

Ok, Ampurdan, sí, porque también había visto excepciones con este, esta, estos...


----------



## Erreconerre

andrea999 said:


> Me encuentro ejemplos por google books en internet de "aquella" y unas veces me viene con tilde y sin ella. Asi que estoy un tanto liada.
> 
> Me encuentro conque en una obra de Neruda:
> 
> *En aquella pequeña parroquia *(Aquí sin tilde lo cual lo veo bien)
> 
> Este ejemplo es de una obra de John Irving:
> 
> *Aquélla es Sally* (Aquí con tilde de una obra de Irving lo cual lo veo mal)
> 
> Se supone que no debería de llevar en ninguno de los casos al ser demostrativo.


 

*Aquella* puede ser *pronombre* y puede ser *adjetivo*.
Si es adjetivo pertenece al grupo de los adjetivos demostrativos.

Cuando es pronombre, es decir, cuando está en lugar del nombre sí se acentúa gráficamente. Por ejemplo: 

_*¿Quién es aquélla?*_ 

En la oración anterior *aquélla* está en lugar del nombre, es pronombre y lleva tilde.
Lo mismo es en la siguiente oración:
_Ésta es la mía y *aquélla* es la tuya_
Y aquélla también lleva tilde porque también es pronombre.
Y en la siguiente oración es lo mismo:
¿Qué sería de la amiga *aquélla* que tuvimos en México?

Pero cuando se trata de adjetivos no lleva tilde:
*Esta* casa es verde. 
Esta es un _adjetivo demostrativo_ y no lleva tilde.

Tampoco en los siguientes casos:

*Este* dia me quedaré en casa.
*Esta* foto es de mi hermano.
*Esta* semana habrá lluvias.

Por regla general, los adjetivos demostrativos acompañan al sustantivo.

La regla anterior en general se aplica para *este, ese y aquel*, con sus femeninos y plurales. 
​


----------



## Peterdg

andrea999 said:


> Ok, Ampurdan, sí, porque también había visto excepciones con este, esta, estos...


Sí, la regla que explicó Ampurdan, también se aplica a "este" y "esta".


----------



## andrea999

> Erreconerre  dijo:
> 
> Tampoco en los siguientes casos:
> 
> Este dia me quedaré en casa.
> Esta foto es de mi hermano.
> Esta semana habrá lluvias.



Fíjate hay una ambigüedad enorme cuando se mete por medio el verbo "ser".
Porque esos ejemplos son de lógica y es muy difícil caer, pero fíjate en estos:

*Éste era mi ahijado. 

Ésta era la sonrisa irónica

Ésta era la oportunidad

éste era mi recreo por la tarde*

Estos son citas de libros que hay por internet.

Ahora en cambio:

*Este es mi pensamiento.

Esta es mi verdad.


Estos son Tomás y Roberto 

Este mismo asiento

Esta misma noche*


----------



## Pinairun

Del DRAE:



> *Tilde en los demostrativos este, ese, aquel, etc.*
> Los demostrativos _este, ese _y_ aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando funcionan en lugar de un sustantivo):
> _Mi habitación es *aquella*._
> _Con *esos* vas a tener problemas._
> 
> También pueden ser adjetivos (cuando modifican a un sustantivo):
> _Guarda las pinturas en *aquel* cajón. _
> _Los niños *estos* siempre están molestando._
> 
> En cualquier caso, *se trata de palabras que no deben llevar tilde según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español*: _aquel_ es una palabra aguda terminada en consonante distinta de -_n_ o -_s _y los demás demostrativos (_este, esta, ese, esa, esos, aquellos, _etc_._) son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s._
> Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto el demostrativo pueda interpretarse como pronombre o como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte *ambiguo*, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso pronominal:
> _¿Dónde encontraron *esos* documentos secretos?_
> (Sin tilde, _esos_ se interpreta como adjetivo que modifica al sustantivo _documentos;_ el sujeto de la oración no está expreso).
> _¿Dónde encontraron *ésos* documentos secretos?_
> (Con tilde, _ésos_ se interpreta como pronombre en función de sujeto de la oración: ‘esos individuos, esas personas’).
> 
> Los demostrativos _esto, eso_ y _aquello_ son formas neutras que únicamente pueden funcionar como pronombres, por lo que nunca se escriben con tilde:
> _*Aquello* que pasó acabó con nuestra amistad. _
> _¿Quién ha dicho *eso*?_
> Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.


----------



## Peterdg

andrea999 said:


> Fíjate hay una ambigüedad enorme cuando se mete por medio el verbo "ser".
> Porque esos ejemplos son de lógica y es muy difícil caer, pero fíjate en estos:
> 
> *Éste era mi ahijado. *
> 
> *Ésta era la sonrisa irónica*
> 
> *Ésta era la oportunidad*
> 
> *éste era mi recreo por la tarde*
> 
> Estos son citas de libros que hay por internet.
> 
> Ahora en cambio:
> 
> *Este es mi pensamiento.*
> 
> *Esta es mi verdad.*
> 
> 
> *Estos son Tomás y Roberto *
> 
> *Este mismo asiento*
> 
> *Esta misma noche*


Según las "nuevas" reglas de la RAE (véase la aportación de Pinairun), las cuatro primeras frases son incorrectas, pero como ya te dijo Ampurdán, hay mucha gente que no les hace caso a las "nuevas" reglas.

(Pongo "nuevas" entre comillas porque estas reglas ya están en vigor desde 1994)


----------



## Danywitch

Y en el caso de "se utiliza de forma utilitaria el desarrollo de  políticas para levar a cabo aquellas que resultan rentables..." ¿Debería  llevar acento?





Erreconerre said:


> *Aquella* puede ser *pronombre* y puede ser *adjetivo*.
> Si es adjetivo pertenece al grupo de los adjetivos demostrativos.
> 
> Cuando es pronombre, es decir, cuando está en lugar del nombre sí se acentúa gráficamente. Por ejemplo:
> 
> _*¿Quién es aquélla?*_
> 
> En la oración anterior *aquélla* está en lugar del nombre, es pronombre y lleva tilde.
> Lo mismo es en la siguiente oración:
> _Ésta es la mía y *aquélla* es la tuya_
> Y aquélla también lleva tilde porque también es pronombre.
> Y en la siguiente oración es lo mismo:
> ¿Qué sería de la amiga *aquélla* que tuvimos en México?
> 
> Pero cuando se trata de adjetivos no lleva tilde:
> *Esta* casa es verde.
> Esta es un _adjetivo demostrativo_ y no lleva tilde.
> 
> Tampoco en los siguientes casos:
> 
> *Este* dia me quedaré en casa.
> *Esta* foto es de mi hermano.
> *Esta* semana habrá lluvias.
> 
> Por regla general, los adjetivos demostrativos acompañan al sustantivo.
> 
> La regla anterior en general se aplica para *este, ese y aquel*, con sus femeninos y plurales.


----------



## Erreconerre

Danywitch said:


> Y en el caso de "se utiliza de forma utilitaria el desarrollo de políticas para levar a cabo aquellas que resultan rentables..." ¿Debería llevar acento?


 

En este caso *aquellas *está en lugar del sustantivo *políticas*. Es un pronombre, y de acuerdo a este criterio, que está muy vigente, *aquéllas* debe llevar acento ortográfico.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Danywitch said:


> Y en el caso de "se utiliza de forma utilitaria el desarrollo de políticas para levar a cabo aquellas que resultan rentables..." ¿Debería llevar acento?


 
Bienvenido/a Danywitch. 


Es algo complicado explicar esto porque hay dos disposiciones:
la que la RAE aplicaba antes de 1999, que es la que te explica Erreconerre en el _post_ 6 —que, como ya comentaron ampurdan y Peter en los _posts_ 4 y 10, es la que *siguen* *aplicando* muchas personas, incluido un servidor— y,
la que la RAE empezó a aplicar después de 1999.
Según la primera disposición, los pronombres demostrativos (éste, ése, aquél) debían llevar acento diacrítico para diferenciarlos de los adjetivos demostrativos (este, ese, aquel): 

"Aquélla es la que más me gusta" (en este caso "aquélla" es pronombre demostrativo y de acuerdo con la disposición de antes de 1999, se acentuaba —y como te decía muchos lo seguimos haciendo en esos casos—).
"Aquella chava es la que más me gusta" (en este caso "aquella" es un adjetivo demostrativo que modifica al sustantivo "chava").
La disposición de 1999 la ha citado nuestra compañera Pinairun en el _post_ 9 de este hilo. 



Danywitch said:


> Y en el caso de "se utiliza de forma utilitaria el desarrollo de políticas para levar a cabo aquellas que resultan rentables..." ¿Debería llevar acento?


 
Ahora bien, en tu caso "aquellas" *no lleva acento* —ni con la norma antigua ni con la nueva— porque después de "aquellas" está el pronombre relativo "que", el cual tiene valor de sustantivo. Por esa razón "aquellas" es un adjetivo demostrativo que modifica al sustantivo "que". Cito lo que dice al respecto el catedrático mexicano Sandro Cohen en su libro _Redacción sin dolor_: 





> Hay una duda que surge con cierta regularidad, y se trata de los adjetivos demostrativos antes de la palabra "que", como en "Necesito ese que se cayó de la silla", "Trajo aquella que no tiene botones" [...].
> 
> Éstos siguen siendo adjetivos demostrativos y no requieren tilde porque la palabra _que_ en estos casos es un pronombre relativo y, por ende, sustantivo; el que lo modifica entonces, es adjetivo: adjetivo demostrativo.


 
Por otro lado, según yo, en el caso siguiente se trata de un adjetivo demostrativo y por lo tanto "aquella" no debería llevar acento: 



Erreconerre said:


> ¿Qué sería de la amiga *aquélla* que tuvimos en México?


De hecho acabo de abrir un hilo para preguntar por ese tipo de casos, por si quieren ir a contestar. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Danywitch

Muchas gracias, me han sacado de dudas!!


----------



## flljob

Cita:
Hay una duda que surge con cierta regularidad, y se trata de los adjetivos demostrativos antes de la palabra "que", como en "Necesito *ese* que se cayó de la silla", "Trajo *aquella* que no tiene botones" [...]. 

Éstos siguen siendo adjetivos demostrativos y no requieren tilde porque la palabra _que_ en estos casos es un pronombre relativo y, por ende, sustantivo; el que lo modifica entonces, es adjetivo: adjetivo demostrativo. 

Estimado snob: 
Lograste hacerme bolas. Para mí ese _ese_ y ese _aquella_ son pronombres seguidos de una oración adjetiva de relativo.

¿Están de acuerdo?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Danywitch

Sí, es una oración subordinada sustantiva adjetiva, así que ambos tienen razón. La oración subordinada funcionaría como el sustantivo al que acompaña "ese" o "aquella" y por tanto no llevaría tilde.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Danywitch said:


> Sí, es una oración subordinada sustantiva adjetiva, así que ambos tienen razón. La oración subordinada funcionaría como el sustantivo al que acompaña "ese" o "aquella" y por tanto no llevaría tilde.


Creo que el doctor (flljob) ha dado en el clavo, Dany, pues sí se trata de pronombres y no, como había dicho yo, de adjetivos. En seguida explico por qué.


flljob said:


> [...] Estimado snob:
> Lograste hacerme bolas. Para mí ese _ese_ y ese _aquella_ son pronombres seguidos de una oración adjetiva de relativo.
> 
> ¿Están de acuerdo?


Debo decir que, _en favor de lo que tú dices_, doctor, esta fuente de autoridad también los llama *pronombres* —Manuel Seco en su _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_—: 


> Siempre que el pronombre _aquel _o _aquella _va, sin coma, como antecedente de un relativo, aunque no vaya inmediatamente unido a él, se escribe sin acento: _«Yo soy aquel que ayer no más decía» _(Darío, _Cantos, _627); _aquellas de las que hablaban._


(Lo mismo dice acerca de "este" —y ya no busqué acerca de "ese", pero se trata del mismo caso—.)

Con la cita también reitero que "aquella" *no se debe acentuar en el caso* por el que preguntaba Danywitch (*y en ningún caso* en que esté pospuesto el pronombre relativo "que" a uno de esos pronombres demostrativos).

En honor a la verdad, me has puesto a pensar mucho, doctor —en serio, me agarraste llegando de la fiesta y aquí me tienes a estas horas de la mañana, tratando de contestarte —. Creo que si somos rigurosos y hacemos un análisis, se trata de *pronombres*, pues las dos oraciones que pone como ejemplo Sandro Cohen son _oraciones subordinadas adjetivas_:

"Necesito ese que se cayó de la silla" En este caso la segunda oración es una subordinada adjetiva que modifica al objeto directo (el *pronombre* con valor de sustantivo "ese") de la oración principal.

"Trajo aquella que no tiene botones" En este caso "que no tiene botones" también es una subordinada adjetiva que modifica al OD (el *pronombre* con valor de sustantivo "aquella") de la oración principal.

En fin. 

Gracias por tu _post_, doc.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
¿Debe llevar tilde "aquél"?, ¿aquí actúa de pronombre o de determinante?

me lo dijo aquél

Juraría por cien dioses que es un pronombre claro. Es decir, obligatoriamente sé que no es la tilde, en caso de que sea pronombre, pero precisamente es eso lo que quiero saber, si es pronombre o no.

Gracias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo también juraría que es pronombre.
Lo que no entiendo es tu frase: _Es decir, obligatoriamente sé que no es la tilde, en caso de que sea pronombre, pero..._


----------



## elnickestalibre

Quiero decir, que al no haber ambigüedad no es obligatoria la tilde, pero lo que quiero saber es si es pronombre.


----------



## Agró

elnickestalibre said:


> Quiero decir, que al no haber ambigüedad no es obligatoria la tilde, pero lo que quiero saber es si es pronombre.


Es pronombre (pero no hay ambigüedad, así que no hace falta tildarlo, como sabes).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, muchas gracias Agró.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

De nada


----------



## renatapatry

¡Hola!
¿En el siguiente ejemplo *esta* lleva o no tilde? Yo digo que sí, pero hay algo que no me deja tranquila...
*Esta* es mi primera lección.

¡Muchas gracias!​


----------



## Agró

renatapatry said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿En el siguiente ejemplo *esta* lleva o no tilde? Yo digo que sí, pero hay algo que no me deja tranquila...
> *Esta* es mi primera lección.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!​



Lleva tilde:

*Ésta* es mi primera lección.


----------



## Little Chandler

Agró said:


> Lleva tilde:
> 
> *Ésta* es mi primera lección.


Hola, Agró:

Como has señalado en alguna de tus intervenciones anteriores, si no hay "riesgo de ambigüedad" no debe llevar tilde. Y creo que es el caso, ¿no?


----------



## Agró

Little Chandler said:


> Hola, Agró:
> 
> Como has señalado en alguna de tus intervenciones anteriores, si no hay "riesgo de ambigüedad" no debe llevar tilde. Y creo que es el caso, ¿no?


Sí, tienes razón, no tiene por qué llevar tilde, pero yo ya soy muy viejo para aceptar ciertos cambios. Las cosas estaban perfectas cuando había que tildar el pronombre y no había que tildar el adjetivo; y ahí sigo yo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> Sí, tienes razón, no tiene por qué llevar tilde, pero yo ya soy muy viejo para aceptar ciertos cambios. Las cosas estaban perfectas cuando había que tildar el pronombre y no había que tildar el adjetivo; y ahí sigo yo.


 
Concuerdo con esto. Me han _liao_ por demás.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Son o *núcleo de sintagma, o adyacente de nucleo*. Es decir _sustantivo_ _o adjetivo_. Cuando es *sustantivo se acentúa*, cuando es *adjetivo, no*.
> Regla tan clara y meridiana, con un funcionamiento de reloj suizo, simple, exacta sin posibilidad de mala interpretación, ha sido sustituida por la Irreal con unas indicaciones confusas, elusivas, liadas y liantes. ¿Cómo se puede deshacer algo tan bien y diáfanamente formulado, de fácil aplicación, por el bodrio actual de la Irreal.


Esto dije en anterior mensaje y me reitero, señalando además que *esto*, *eso* y *aquello* sólo pueden ser pronombres _substantivos_ y no existe su forma adjetiva por lo que _*no deben acentuarse*_ con un diacrítico que sería inútil.
Estar pensando constantemente en la anfibología me parece una complicación inútil como explico en los mensajes 214 y 224. Es más, ninguno de los universitarios de letras con los que me trato (y les aseguro que son muchos) siguen este dislate absurdo de la Irreal cuando escriben en español, y comentando el tema, todos lo consideramos una metida de pata académica, aunque, a decir verdad, ninguno hacemos caso de una institución tan desprestigiada entre los profesionales de las distintas ramas filológicas (aunque siempre haya quienes sigan ciegamente lo que emana del poder académico, pero esto es otra historia).


----------



## Bloodsun

Entonces... ¿podemos escribir ésta, esta, éste, este, etc.... a la vieja usanza, ignorando a la Academia? A mí, personalmente, me pasa que siento la tentación de ponerle tildes a muchos éste y ésta que según la RAE no deben llevar tilde mientras no haya ambigüedad... (ej. Ésta es mi primera lección)

¿Es gramaticalmente incorrecto seguir con la vieja regla? ¿Según todos o solo según la RAE? Es que este tipo de cosas me confunden...

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La RAE, como Pilatos, tiene un amplio aguamanil. Da una regla, pero "permite", es decir mira para otro lado, que se siga con la vieja regla, que es la que seguimos usando la gente "letrada". A ellos todo esto ni fu ni fa, que pasan de todo, vamos.


----------



## Bloodsun

XiaoRoel said:


> La RAE, como Pilatos, tiene un amplio aguamanil. Da una regla, pero "permite", es decir mira para otro lado, que se siga con la vieja regla, que es la que seguimos usando la gente "letrada". A ellos todo esto ni fu ni fa, que pasan de todo, vamos.



Ah, mejor así. Entonces yo no voy a reprimir mis tildes  Total la RAE no me ve...

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Constantemente elaboro contratos que son enviados a la otra parte para su revisión y conformidad. Sucede que al no haber riesgo de anfibología no coloco la tilde en *este* o *esta*, pero son tantas veces que las que me han «corrigido» que ya paso por ignorante. Pero tampoco me da la confianza para discutir un tema así cuando hay asuntos de fondo en estos documentos.

Y no son pocas las veces que tildan la palabra *esto*. Creo que a Xiao le va a dar un infarto.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## tan triste como ella

Hola:

Tengo problemas para entender bien la regla de acentuación de "este", su femenino y sus plurales.

Sé que cuando es pronombre debe acentuarse, por ejemplo:

_Mi casa es de dos pisos, ésta es de color verde.
Mi perro se llama Tango, éste es un pug.
_
Y sé que cuando es un demostrativo no lleva acento, por ejemplo:

_El libro que quiero es este. 
Esta es mi amiga Laura._

Pero si yo digo:

_Recuerda que éste es un libro muy valioso._ ¿Es correcto?


----------



## flljob

tan triste como ella said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo problemas para entender bien la regla de acentuación de "este", su femenino y sus plurales.
> 
> Sé que cuando es pronombre debe acentuarse, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Mi casa es de dos pisos, ésta es de color verde._
> _Mi perro se llama Tango, éste es un pug._
> 
> Y sé que cuando es un demostrativo no lleva acento, por ejemplo:
> 
> _El libro que quiero es éste. _
> _Ésta es mi amiga Laura._
> 
> Pero si yo digo:
> 
> _Recuerda que éste es un libro muy valioso._ ¿Es correcto?


 
En las tres, éste es pronombre, debería ir con tilde.


----------



## tan triste como ella

Y entonces cuál sería un ejemplo de demostrativo?


----------



## tan triste como ella

Por ejemplo, encontré esto:

Dijo que ésta mañana vendría.
Dijo que esta mañana vendría.

¿Cuál es la diferencia? ¿Qué significa cada una?


----------



## Peterdg

tan triste como ella said:


> Por ejemplo, encontré esto:
> 
> Dijo que ésta mañana vendría.
> Dijo que esta mañana vendría.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia? ¿Qué significa cada una?


La primera frase es incorrecta.

Primero, según la "nuevas" reglas de la RAE, no hay que tildar "este", "esta", "estos" o "estas" salvo si hay posibilidad de ambigüedad.

("nuevas" entre comillas porque la regla se estableció ya en 1999.)

Según la antigua regla, estas palabras se tildan cuando son pronombres (= cuando desempeñan el papel de un sustantivo)
Por ejemplo: "ésta es la casa de mi hermano"
No se tilda cuando desempeña el papel de un adjetivo: "esta case es verde".


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> La primera frase es incorrecta.
> 
> Primero, según la "nuevas" reglas de la RAE, no hay que tildar "este", "esta", "estos" o "estas" salvo si hay posibilidad de ambigüedad.
> 
> ("nuevas" entre comillas porque la regla se estableció ya en 1999.)
> 
> Según la antigua regla, estas palabras se tidan cuando son pronombres (= cuando desempeñan el papel de un sustantivo)
> Por ejemplo: "ésta es la casa de mi hermano"
> No se tilda cuando desempeña el papel de un adjetivo: "esta case es verde".



Pero en este caso puede haber ambigüedad (un poco traída por los pelos, es cierto). Ésta referido a una persona: a veces se usa para referirse, algo desdeñosamente, a tu mujer, por ejemplo:

_Le he dicho a ésta que me quiero comprar un coche y ha puesto mala cara_

_Dijo que ésta mañana vendría_


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pero en este caso puede haber ambigüedad (un poco traída por los pelos, es cierto). Ésta referido a una persona: a veces se usa para referirse, algo desdeñosamente, a tu mujer, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Le he dicho a ésta que me quiero comprar un coche y ha puesto mala cara_
> 
> _Dijo que ésta mañana vendría_


 Jajaja. No había pensado en ésta
Aquí se ve como es ridícula la nueva regla.


----------



## caniho

tan triste como ella said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo problemas para entender bien la regla de acentuación de "este", su femenino y sus plurales.
> 
> Sé que cuando es pronombre debe acentuarse, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Mi casa es de dos pisos, ésta es de color verde.
> Mi perro se llama Tango, éste es un pug.
> _
> Y sé que cuando es un demostrativo no lleva acento, por ejemplo:
> 
> _El libro que quiero es este.
> Esta es mi amiga Laura._
> 
> Pero si yo digo:
> 
> _Recuerda que éste es un libro muy valioso._ ¿Es correcto?



Incorrecto. El pronombre sólo se tilda si podría entenderse también como demostrativo. Esa es básicamente la regla y no, no es el caso en tu ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## chamyto

caniho said:


> Incorrecto. El pronombre sólo se tilda si podría entenderse también como demostrativo. Esa es básicamente la regla y no, no es el caso en tu ejemplo.
> 
> Un saludo.



La verdad es que me pierdo enormemente, pues cuando yo estudiaba , me dijeron que todo pronombre demostrativo se acentuaba , excepto _esto_ ( porque no puedes decir "esto coche" )


----------



## Guillermogustavo

tan triste como ella said:


> Y entonces cuál sería un ejemplo de demostrativo?


 
Hola, tan triste como ella.

Tu confusión se debe a que contrapones "pronombre " a "demostrativo". Pero están los pronombres demostrativos y los adjetivos demostrativos.

En todos tus ejemplos se trata de demostrativos, en este caso, *pronombres* demostrativos.

Según la regla tradicional (que yo sigo aplicando, pese a la RAE), los *pronombres* demostrativos se acentúan, excepto _*esto*_.

_Ésta es mi amiga Laura._

En cambio, no se acentúan los *adjetivos* demostrativos.

_Esta amiga es Laura._


----------



## b4ch

se pueden cambiar sólo si no es un texto legal


----------



## elnickestalibre

Guillermogustavo said:


> En cambio, no se acentúan los *adjetivos* demostrativos.
> 
> _*Esta amiga es Laura*._


 

Para mí es un determinante demostrativo en toda regla. Al decir "esta amiga" estamos determinando cuál es la amiga o a cuál de las amigas nos referimos, cuál de las amigas se llama Laura. Aunque se puede entender con doble sentido, si entendemos que la importancia se la queremos dar a "amiga" como incidiendo en que "esta es Laura (y es una amiga)", en cuyo caso podemos entender que es adjetivo, todo depende del sentido que veamos personalmente.


----------



## elnickestalibre

tan triste como ella said:


> Por ejemplo, encontré esto:
> 
> Dijo que ésta mañana vendría. *-->dijo que ella (persona conocida y consabida, hace referencia a una persona concreta) mañana vendría. -->sólo indica que vendrá mañana, pero no la hora.*
> Dijo que esta mañana vendría.* -->dijo que él o ella esta mañana vendría.*
> 
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia? ¿Qué significa cada una?


----------



## hual

Hola

_Dijo que *ésta* mañana vendría_ = dijo que la última persona a la que se alude en el co(n)texto vendría.
_Dijo que *esta* mañana vendría_ = dijo que vendría esta mañana.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me temo que como no le metamos una coma después del "ésta" (_Dijo que *ésta,* mañana vendría)_, en el lenguaje hablado sería lo mismo, y se podría confundir la cosa.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## hual

No creo que deba haber una coma entre el sujeto y el verbo.


----------



## Antpax

hual said:


> No creo que deba haber una coma entre el sujeto y el verbo.


----------



## Mate

hual said:


> No creo que deba haber una coma entre el sujeto y el verbo.


Yo interpreto que una coma representa una pausa en el lenguaje hablado. Si no la hacés, seguro que se presta a malentendidos. En cambio si en un escrito no la ponés, no.


----------



## hual

De todos modos, no me parece que el uso de los demostrativos anafóricos sea muy frecuente en el lenguaje oral. Me parece más espontáneo _Dijo que *esta persona* mañana vendría._


----------



## caniho

hual said:


> De todos modos, no me parece que el uso de los demostrativos anafóricos sea muy frecuente en el lenguaje oral. Me parece más espontáneo _Dijo que *esta persona* mañana vendría._



Por aquí sí es común: _esta/ésta mañana no viene_. No veo necesidad de coma, en el lenguage hablado lo que cambia un poco es la entonación (énfasis en _ésta_ o en _mañana_). Como digo, si que oigo de manera habitual referirse a una persona como esta o este.


----------



## hual

caniho said:


> Por aquí sí es común: _esta/ésta mañana no viene_. No veo necesidad de coma, en el lenguage hablado lo que cambia un poco es la entonación (énfasis en _ésta_ o en _mañana_). Como digo, si que oigo de manera habitual referirse a una persona como esta o este.


Dime si me equivoco pero cuando dices que oyes de manera habitual los demostrativos _este_ y _esta_ para referirse a una persona, me imagino que las personas a las que aluden se encuentran presentes en el acto de comunicación, en cuyo caso dichos demostrativos no funcionan anafórica sino deícticamente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En esta oración no hay duda: si *ésta* es sujeto, debe ir con tilde, si es adjetivo en función determinante *esta*, no.
El riesgo de anfibología es evidente. 
El acento de *ésta/esta* no es igual. La forma substantiva, como núcleo que es de sintagma, tiene un acento que se constituye a su vez en acento principal del sintagma. La forma adjetiva, en cambio, en posición determinante, pierde intensidad en el acento ya que forma una _unidad fónica con su núcleo_ que es el que tiene el acento nuclear, principal, del sintagma nominal. No es lo mismo_ *é*sta mañ*a*na_ que _estamañ*a*na_: en el primer caso tenemos un substantivo pronominal deíctico, núcleo de sintagma nominal y sujeto del verbo, *ésta*, y un adverbio de tiempo, CC del verbo, *mañana*; en el segundo caso tenemos un sintagma nominal cuyo núcleo es el substantivo *mañana* (de diferente significado que el _*mañana*_ adverbio) con un elemento determinante, adjetivo pronominal deíctico, *esta*.


----------



## elnickestalibre

hual said:


> De todos modos, no me parece que el uso de los demostrativos anafóricos sea muy frecuente en el lenguaje oral. Me parece más espontáneo _Dijo que *esta persona* mañana vendría._


 
Es el típico ejemplo que pone la RAE para señalar que hay veces en que este tipo de pronombres deben tildarse por haber ambigüedad y posible confusión con el determinante. Si dices "esta persona" es determinante, pero si dices "ésta" es pronombre "dijo que ésta mañana vendría".

Apenas hay casos de este tipo de pronombres, pero en este caso si te refieres al pronombre debes tildar la palabra. Por ser un caso de excepción, ya que como regla general no se tildan.


----------



## RobertoDV

Gracias por contestar y dar una información tan amplia, sin embargo, es tal que me he lleghado a confundir, ¿cuál es la forma correcta de lo siguiente?:

En consecuencia, no podemos decir que estas o aquellas circunstancias desencadenarán este o aquel evento.

Es decir, ¿llevan tilde y cuál sería su justificación?
De antemano, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Según las reglas vigentes, sin tilde.


----------



## elnickestalibre

RobertoDV said:


> Gracias por contestar y dar una información tan amplia, sin embargo, es tal que me he lleghado a confundir, ¿cuál es la forma correcta de lo siguiente?:
> 
> *En consecuencia, no podemos decir que estas o aquellas circunstancias desencadenarán este o aquel evento. *
> 
> Es decir, ¿llevan tilde y cuál sería su justificación?
> De antemano, gracias.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tal como lo has puesto está perfecto. No se necesita la tilde.


----------



## HalloweenJr

RobertoDV said:


> Gracias por contestar y dar una información tan amplia, sin embargo, es tal que me he lleghado a confundir, ¿cuál es la forma correcta de lo siguiente?:
> 
> En consecuencia, no podemos decir que éstas o aquellas circunstancias desencadenarán éste o aquel evento.
> 
> Es decir, ¿llevan tilde y cuál sería su justificación?
> De antemano, gracias.
> 
> Saludos


 
Para mí, deberían de llevarlo. Claro, por regla general no se ponen. Sólo se colocan en caso de que llegue a haber una posible confusión; yo sí las coloco porque así es como yo lo aprendí. Pero hay personas que no lo tildan e igualmente está bien. Se colocan porque se supone que funciona como pronombre, y de esta forma se reemplaza el adjetivo.


----------



## torrebruno

Muy pero que muy bien dicho. Este es mi compadrín.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*:

Hola, compañeros:

  En vista de que el tema de los pronombres demostrativos se ha discutido  con mucho detalle en este kilométrico hilo, hemos decidido que es  momento de cerrarlo. 

  Gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes. 

 Disculpen las molestias. 

*  Hilo cerrado*.


> *Quiero recordar a los que ha tenido de leer tan largo hilo que la regla actual se encuentra aquí:*
> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...e/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#novOrto5
> ​


----------

